# 50% price increase for partner visa!



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Government has just announced that from Jan 1 a PMV will now cost $4627.50. 
A partner visa temporary or permanent. will cost $6865.50


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Yikes! Any idea what the 820 after PMV will cost?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I was just coming to post about this. Here is the link to the news article: http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2014/12/15/govt-cash-visas-foreign-love

It also means anyone who has been approved for their PMV or has a PMV in progress will have to pay the increase when they lodge their 820.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> Yikes! Any idea what the 820 after PMV will cost?


IndyMama my estimate for a PMV to 820 would be $1,717.50 + credit card surcharge.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Great - so not for cost recovery, just revenue raising


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Great - so not for cost recovery, just revenue raising


Yeah no bones about, straightforward grab for cash!


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Got to love the government!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Those that are on Centrelink are pretty much screwed no way they will be able to afford them now.

There might be a few rushed weddings within the next couple of weeks to beat the fee increase for PMV to 820.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Lame. Really no other word for it.


----------



## notsure (Nov 6, 2013)

Hubby & I had been thinking of holding off until Feb to submit his application (so we could deal with christmas first) but that is definitely changed now - thankfully it's just about ready to go, was only going to wait so that we had extra cash over the festive period...but not worth a 50% price increase that's for sure.


----------



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats the least of what this government of liars has done.

But still, that really sucks.


----------



## Caylee (Dec 7, 2014)

Marcantony said:


> Thats the least of what this government of liars has done.
> 
> But still, that really sucks.


What do you mean by government of liars ?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Marcantony said:


> Thats the least of what this government of liars has done..


Compared to the previous government of liars

But that's for another topic.

I view the current govt as the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

Yikes! I thought it was already quite expensive. With medicals it will be more than 7000... I had a look to compare - for my partner to get his residency in my country of origin the fee is about $300...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Donkey said:


> Yikes! I thought it was already quite expensive. With medicals it will be more than 7000... I had a look to compare - for my partner to get his residency in my country of origin the fee is about $300...


Imagine when the applicant has children that will migrate. It is just insane.

I know a few people that were waiting until Feb to apply. Now they are going to submit and upload gradually.


----------



## notsure (Nov 6, 2013)

While I could understand a fee increase, 50% is nothing but a cash grab designed to hit people who have no option but to pay if they wish to live in Australia with thier partners.


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

Well I'm sure with the increased fee that they will also start giving out correct information (more often), updating their web site, start replying to e-mails - yeah righto!


----------



## Caecelia (Sep 22, 2014)

OMG, so this is really happening then?! 
We are planning to submit it in March 2015.
This is so heartbreaking


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The increase of fees have been mentioned on the immigration website: Increase in Partner Visa Application Charge


----------



## H.Protagonist (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow. When I applied back in April they'd just had the last bump and we were bummed, but this... 3k+ is a blow, but doable. Almost 7k seems incredibly difficult for most people. I feel so bad for new applicants. :/

I hope some people are at least aware of the update and able to submit ahead of it. Not much time to do that, though.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi

Im, applying for an offshore visa in February. Temporary 309
I chekced the pricing before and it was 3085 so i assume it goes up to 4675$ , but there is conflicting information

can anyone state how much i will have to pay for loding an offshore 309 visa
thanks
niall


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

NiallC33 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im, applying for an offshore visa in February. Temporary 309
> I chekced the pricing before and it was 3085 so i assume it goes up to 4675$ , but there is conflicting information
> ...


There is no conflicting info about it. From mish link mentioned above:
"Starting from 1 January 2015 the Partner Visa Application Charge (VAC) is going to increase in price. " and "There has been a 50 per cent increase to most partner Visa Application Charges.".

about aud 4700 seems the right number for 309/100 (plus CC surcharge)


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

Where the heck is all the money going? Or rather, which senior executive gave themself a massive raise?  Last year they axed over 600 immi staff, and next year they're set to lay off more when the departments merge. Surely they should have a huge surplus in their budget? And now they're raising the visa prices.
It's like how 457 visa holders next year will have to pay 4000$ for their children to go to public schools...but that money goes to the government, not to the school that the child is actually at. Craziness. 
I hope they use some of the cash to hire on 1000 or so more staff.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

That's BS right now . Prices are going up but processing is not getting any better. We're having go deal with incompetent CO all the times.

I just hoped we're not going to see a lot of rejections as of 2015 just to make money out of us.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

You have got to be kidding me. We already thought it was a rip off at $3000, and not only this but they also increased the processing times from 7-9 months to 10-14 months. Now they are increasing the price AGAIN despite the longer processing times. 

I'm just at least glad we applied for it in October before the increase.


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

The new fee will apply to Partner visa applications lodged on, or after 1 January 2015.
This increase will not affect you if you have lodged a valid application prior to 1 January 2015.



What is it supposed to mean? If we apply before 1 jan, will we be paying 3,085 $ or do we have to wait assigned a case officer?

I'm asking as we are about the apply, probably we will next week, and the consulates are going to start their holiday 25 December.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Donkey said:


> Well I'm sure with the increased fee that they will also start giving out correct information (more often), updating their web site, start replying to e-mails - yeah righto!


Like hell they will!!

I was LIED to by my CO today, she orginally sent me a letter telling us to get the medical and police check now, then she sends another email today saying we should wait 4 months!! What the hell? We already got the medical last week, now we will have to probably get another one due to the longer processing times!

Everyone write in to complain!!


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Goes to show the government really doesn't care about reuniting loved ones together, which is the objective of the visa. 

So many people will be devastated and heartbroken cause they can't afford it now.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

I hope this backfires on them with fewer aussies choosing to come back to Australia and living in their spouses country. Not only would they be losing another tax payer, they will be losing MORE money from the visa's if fewer people are applying.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> I hope this backfires on them with fewer aussies choosing to come back to Australia and living in their spouses country. Not only would they be losing another tax payer, they will be losing MORE money from the visa's if fewer people are applying.


I think that may be the point, as the demand is so high they can raise the price to slow the number of people wanting to move there. The economy has taken a hit lately and unemployment is on the rise. So they may be trying to slow down the number of people coming in.

it also seems that the cost to deal with the people who are trying to sneak in is going up, so this is a way they could offset that cost.

When my Wife moved to the US back with me back in 05 it cost over $5k + the lawyer fees (as the US is far more complicated than Aus)

If you want it bad enough, they know you will come up with the $$$.

1 more point that may make this sting a little less... as a result of a weakening economy the Aussie dollar has dropped like a rock. when I applied back in May the US dollar was trading for almost $1 aus dollar.... now 1US is over $1.20 aus. so there is 20% of the rate increase back to you.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Heats said:


> I think that may be the point, as the demand is so high they can raise the price to slow the number of people wanting to move there. The economy has taken a hit lately and unemployment is on the rise. So they may be trying to slow down the number of people coming in.
> 
> it also seems that the cost to deal with the people who are trying to sneak in is going up, so this is a way they could offset that cost.
> 
> ...


You can try and spin it all you want. But the bottom line is they are doing it out of greed and revenue at the expense of Aussies being separated from loved ones. It's truely disgusting and un-Australian. What happened to the "fair go" Aussie attitude? I guess it doesn't apply here.

You would think with such a huge price increase they would at least hire more staff and reduce waiting times, but nope, can't do that can we?

Abbott has targeted pensioners, the disabled, the ill, and now Aussies who are apart from loved ones. I'd hate to think of his next move.

I hope he gets kicked out next election by a landslide.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ernest1 said:


> The new fee will apply to Partner visa applications lodged on, or after 1 January 2015.
> This increase will not affect you if you have lodged a valid application prior to 1 January 2015.
> 
> What is it supposed to mean? If we apply before 1 jan, will we be paying 3,085 $ or do we have to wait assigned a case officer?
> ...


It means that anything lodged prior to 1 January that the previous fee is paid if lodged after then is the new fee.

Maybe it is different for your embassy but I know Cairo is only closed for the public holidays + public service public holiday. So they are open a few days. I would think they would all operate the same. However, online is the far better way to lodge.


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I will lodge it online so will it be fine even it's on holiday or do I have to wait for co?

Thanks for your answer.



Mish said:


> It means that anything lodged prior to 1 January that the previous fee is paid if lodged after then is the new fee.
> 
> Maybe it is different for your embassy but I know Cairo is only closed for the public holidays + public service public holiday. So they are open a few days. I would think they would all operate the same. However, online is the far better way to lodge.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

ernest1 said:


> I will lodge it online so will it be fine even it's on holiday or do I have to wait for co?
> 
> Thanks for your answer.


You pay online before you submit the application. So just make sure you do it before 1 JAN....


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh that's relief. We've been trying to save that money for mounts, it could leave us in a serious trouble if had to pay the new one.

But even it's not us, some other couples might be in a difficult position because this price is insane.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ernest1 said:


> Oh that's relief. We've been trying to save that money for mounts, it could leave us in a serious trouble if had to pay the new one.
> 
> But even it's not us, some other couples might be in a difficult position because this price is insane.


I know . Imagine if you didn't see the price increase. I know someone who is now applying online now instead of Feb and the embassy says that they have 28 days to upload the docs. They will be busy getting it all ready to upload but better that then pay an extra $1600.

Can you imagine how long it will take people to save that amount of money? Some may never get the chance now to live in Australia with their partners.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> You can try and spin it all you want. But the bottom line is they are doing it out of greed and revenue at the expense of Aussies being separated from loved ones. It's truely disgusting and un-Australian. What happened to the "fair go" Aussie attitude? I guess it doesn't apply here.
> 
> You would think with such a huge price increase they would at least hire more staff and reduce waiting times, but nope, can't do that can we?
> 
> ...


Good grief... is this about the cost going up? or just and opportunity to voice your beef with the PM?

I hear way too much about how greedy the government is.. do you have any idea how good the Aussie government is??? yes it has parts that suck... but I can tell you Aussie's have it way better than almost everyone else. Running a country cost money.. lots of it. Labor spent too much (as it does) and the PM is now working on paying off the debt and getting spending under control.

Good news! you have a choice, if you don't like the fee, don't pay it. stay where you are.. if you are in Australia and want to be with a loved one oversea.. go live there...

I know it sucks but it is what it is... and as for that Aussie Attitude.. I lived in Australia for about 7 years, working to get back now... I don't recall whining and complaining being a big part of that.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Heats said:


> Good grief... is this about the cost going up? or just and opportunity to voice your beef with the PM?
> 
> I hear way too much about how greedy the government is.. do you have any idea how good the Aussie government is??? yes it has parts that suck... but I can tell you Aussie's have it way better than almost everyone else. Running a country cost money.. lots of it. Labor spent too much (as it does) and the PM is now working on paying off the debt and getting spending under control.
> 
> ...


Show me one other country that has partner visas as ridiculously expensive as Australia? Canada, US and UK are all under $500!

This comes as a huge slap in the face straight after they increased the processing times to 10-14 months. At this price I would expect a whole lot more for my money. I would expect to have it approved in 1 day and be flown to australia in a private jet the next day.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> Show me one other country that has partner visas as ridiculously expensive as Australia? Canada, US and UK are all under $500!
> 
> This comes as a huge slap in the face straight after they increased the processing times to 10-14 months. At this price I would expect a whole lot more for my money. I would expect to have it approved in 1 day and be flown to australia in a private jet the next day.


Yes but look at the benefits Australia has over those countries too. We have health care available and unemployment benefits etc that Centrelink provide us with.

Yes the fees suck but look at it this way if they had a 50% increase on education feed and you weren't affected would you be complaining about it? We don't complain when they change the childcare rebate or education if it doesn't affect us only when something does. Unfortunately changes will always affect someone


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> Show me one other country that has partner visas as ridiculously expensive as Australia? Canada, US and UK are all under $500!
> 
> This comes as a huge slap in the face straight after they increased the processing times to 10-14 months. At this price I would expect a whole lot more for my money. I would expect to have it approved in 1 day and be flown to australia in a private jet the next day.


My wife and I moved back to the US in 05. We applied for a green card. I was advised with out a lawyer it would almost be impossible to get approved. Come to find out there are about 10 forms needed and a timeline you need to send them in (all with their own fees), several interviews and all told I spent just over $5,000 to get that partner visa for her ($1500 in lawyer fees). Oh and it took just over 18 months. 1 form may be $500 but to get the whole thing done, its thousands.. and guess what.. even if you don't leave the US (like renewing and RRV) just to stay here you have to pay $450. to renew the green card that's every 10 years...

it is what it is... falling in love with people from other countries is expensive. Hell, my now family of 5 have 8 passports that have to always be renewed.. and don't start on flights back and forth to Australia. Its just a price we pay.

and you want to talk greedy governments... the US taxes its citizens on their global income... so when I move back to Australia I as a citizen and my wife a green card holder still have to file and pay taxes here in the states, even though we are ineligible for any benefits given to Americans living state side. ... that is greed! (when you are 17trillion dollars in debt I guess you have to get it somewhere) but you know what... it is what it is.. and its something I will have to deal with to live the life I want to live and where I want to live it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The Ombudsman can investigate complaints about the actions and decisions of Australian Government agencies actions and decisions to see if they are wrong, unjust, unlawful, discriminatory or just plain unfair. The Ombudsman also seeks remedies for those affected by administrative deficiencies, and acts to improve public administration.

Just plain unfair I would suggest given recent massive increases.


----------



## LauraMaria (Jun 10, 2013)

I was holding back the application until feb15 so we have our 3 years living proofed. 

Applying for 820 from Melbourne now really is almost $7000????
I'm devastated.


----------



## LauraMaria (Jun 10, 2013)

So what happens if I pay the fee before the 1st of January but my list of documents is not complete yet?

We have heaps of stuff like 3 years worth rental leases, bills, credit card histories, letters, pictures, shared property? 

I haven't my sponsors police check yet nor my health check and have to translate a few documents into English.

Would it be ok to pay the fee and finalise with the documents in mid January??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I know someone who contacted their local embassy and was told 28 days to upload the documents. 

So you can pay and lodge before 1 Jan and upload before end of Jan.


----------



## LauraMaria (Jun 10, 2013)

its just such a shame...we have documents provided which proof that we are living together since feb12....now we will be one months short of three years :-(


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is such a shame


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> Yes but look at the benefits Australia has over those countries too. We have health care available and unemployment benefits etc that Centrelink provide us with.


Not sure about England or the US, but Canada essentially offers the same financial aid and benefits that Australia does.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, it is sucks! 50% increase is really sucks. Feel so bad for those wanting to apply next year. But then, what else can you do? 

If you want to play the game, you have to follow the rules. Otherwise, you can choose not to play or try to change the rules to suit yourself...


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yes but look at the benefits Australia has over those countries too. We have health care available and unemployment benefits etc that Centrelink provide us with.
> 
> Yes the fees suck but look at it this way if they had a 50% increase on education feed and you weren't affected would you be complaining about it? We don't complain when they change the childcare rebate or education if it doesn't affect us only when something does. Unfortunately changes will always affect someone


The UK has an even better healthcare system than australia - and their unemployment benefits are just as good. Yet they somehow manage to have their visas for a much more affordable price. Care to explain?


----------



## Clodard (Sep 8, 2014)

I wouldn't actually mind paying extra application fees if the 50% increase resulted in a 50% decrease in waiting time. The fact that the fees keep increasing along with the waiting tines is a joke. Both my fiance and I have European citizenship, we could have lived there for free if my fiancé didn't like Australia so much.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

GBP said:


> Yes, it is sucks! 50% increase is really sucks. Feel so bad for those wanting to apply next year. But then, what else can you do?
> 
> If you want to play the game, you have to follow the rules. Otherwise, you can choose not to play or try to change the rules to suit yourself...


You can boycott the visas from next year so it backfires on them. If no one applies for it they will actually make a loss and have to reduce the price! Supply and demand.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Global feedback, then the Ombudsman after reply.

I wish to complain about the increase in partner visa costs announced yesterday 15/12/2014. There were massive increases to these visas in 2013 in my case well over 100%, the reason given by Senator Cash for this was to bring Australia's fees inline with other countries such as UK, Canada and USA. Below is listed these fees.

The cost of these fees do not do not reflect the actual cost in processing these visas, and that is clear in all available revenue released figures. It is simply exploiting an unrepresented group of individual people. 

The fees charged for partner visas are simply unfair and should be amended to what is fair and reasonable cost recovery, or inline with similar countries as Senator Cash stated.

These are current prices, not the new price for Australia that comes into effect 1/1/2015 of 50%.

Australia Partner Visa fee - $4,575 onshore ($3085 offshore).
Canada fee - $480
USA fee - $369
UK fee- $1616.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Heats said:


> My wife and I moved back to the US in 05. We applied for a green card. I was advised with out a lawyer it would almost be impossible to get approved. Come to find out there are about 10 forms needed and a timeline you need to send them in (all with their own fees), several interviews and all told I spent just over $5,000 to get that partner visa for her ($1500 in lawyer fees). Oh and it took just over 18 months. 1 form may be $500 but to get the whole thing done, its thousands.. and guess what.. even if you don't leave the US (like renewing and RRV) just to stay here you have to pay $450. to renew the green card that's every 10 years...
> 
> it is what it is... falling in love with people from other countries is expensive. Hell, my now family of 5 have 8 passports that have to always be renewed.. and don't start on flights back and forth to Australia. Its just a price we pay.
> 
> and you want to talk greedy governments... the US taxes its citizens on their global income... so when I move back to Australia I as a citizen and my wife a green card holder still have to file and pay taxes here in the states, even though we are ineligible for any benefits given to Americans living state side. ... that is greed! (when you are 17trillion dollars in debt I guess you have to get it somewhere) but you know what... it is what it is.. and its something I will have to deal with to live the life I want to live and where I want to live it.


Yes but aren't you comparing the green card to a completely different visa? Not a fair comparison!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> You can boycott the visas from next year so it backfires on them. If no one applies for it they will actually make a loss and have to reduce the price! Supply and demand.


So, you have chosen not to play the game then.

I think it is not a big deal to the gov after all. They probably don't care so much. Backfires? Supply and demand? Nah, that's not happening here. With the big big big budget deficit, this partner visa thingy is nothing. And the increase does not affect everyone or a large group of people (e.g. Medicare co-payment etc), only those with overseas partner.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> The UK has an even better healthcare system than australia - and their unemployment benefits are just as good. Yet they somehow manage to have their visas for a much more affordable price. Care to explain?


I believe they also have a minimum amount that the sponsor has to earn. Therefore if they had that here those on low income, Centrelink, students etc would not qualify for the visa.

I am sure everyone would love to pay less fees and then not be able to apply for a partner visa because they don't earn enough ... not.

I also believe the UK does not have fiance visa's.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Clodard said:


> I wouldn't actually mind paying extra application fees if the 50% increase resulted in a 50% decrease in waiting time. The fact that the fees keep increasing along with the waiting tines is a joke. Both my fiance and I have European citizenship, we could have lived there for free if my fiancé didn't like Australia so much.


Hear hear!

I wonder what is going through their minds? do they gather around parliament and say "well we have already increased the waiting times by 10-14 months, what can we do to make it harder for people to immigrate to Australia and be with their loved ones?"

"How about we increase the prices by 50%?"

"Great idea, let's do it!"


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> Yes but aren't you comparing the green card to a completely different visa? Not a fair comparison!


A greencard is a a permanent Resident visa. It's the exact same thing as the permanent partner visa I have applied for now in Australia.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> I wonder what is going through their minds? do they gather around parliament and say "well we have already increased the waiting times by 10-14 months, what can we do to make it harder for people to immigrate to Australia and be with their loved ones?"
> 
> ...


Must be very sad to see the MPs discussing about partner visa in the Parliament.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> I believe they also have a minimum amount that the sponsor has to earn. Therefore if they had that here those on low income, Centrelink, students etc would not qualify for the visa.
> 
> I am sure everyone would love to pay less fees and then not be able to apply for a partner visa because they don't earn enough ... not.
> 
> I also believe the UK does not have fiance visa's.


But do you really think many people on Centrelink are going to be applying for a partner visa anyway? How could someone on Centrelink afford to financially support their partner in australia, let alone themselves? It's actually a joke that they don't asses this, while having such strict requirements on everything else.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Heats said:


> A greencard is a a permanent Resident visa. It's the exact same thing as the permanent partner visa I have applied for now in Australia.


But the green card is a lottery based system, yes?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> But do you really think many people on Centrelink are going to be applying for a partner visa anyway? How could someone on Centrelink afford to financially support their partner in australia, let alone themselves? It's actually a joke that they don't asses this, while having such strict requirements on everything else.


Actually we do see people on Centrelink applying and low income too. Most of them would be living with family members. We have seen students apply too or single mum's on low incomes. All of those would not qualify in the UK.

It isn't about how much a person earns it is assessed on if you are genuine or not.

If they assessed in on income then those living overseas with their partner would not qualify either because they would need to earn Australian income.

What about then income if the sponsor was pregnant? She wouldn't earn enough income to sponsor either.

There is good and bad in both ways. I would prefer higher fees an be able to apply vs low fees and not earning enough to be able to apply. That way it is a fair system for all.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> But the green card is a lottery based system, yes?


Nope. Not for partners .. But yes if you just want to move.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

Also, when we moved to the US my dad had to sign as a guarantee to support us if we were not able to afford to live. US partner visas require proof of funds to live or a family member with cash (dad has to send in bank statement and tax papers to prove he could support us).


----------



## Melody (Nov 3, 2014)

Very well said Mish. 

This could also act as a deterrent for bogus couples as well: higher fee, more thorough checks (learning from sydney siege).

And I dont understand why someone whos not able to support themselves want to support someone else? There are many other options, like move to the spouses country to be together, or asking help from families.


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

I am so upset at these news. Honestly at loss for words to comment this. I can't believe how disgusting it is to milk cash from us all like that.
How can they even expect to make a change like and give such a limited amount of time to save for those extra 2000$? 

I don't really know if I will apply to the visa anymore to be honest. I am a student and it's very difficult for me to save that much money and prepare all the necessary documentation in less than a month!


----------



## NeverEasy (Nov 25, 2014)

This is so disheartening for me. 

I'm stuck on this schedule 3 dilemma and have applied to the MRT, if that gets rejected I will have no choice but to return back to my home country, a country that I have only visited twice in my life. We are extremely strapped for cash and will have serious difficulties to be able to afford a lawyer, which we know is an absolute necessity for these type of matters. I can't speak the language nor do I have any family there, how am I suppose to be able to make 7000 to pay for another application when the gross annual income in my home country is 1.2k. 

My partner makes peanuts since she's just out of uni and these hurdles are only getting harder, I know I shouldn't think this, but the feeling that she fell in love with the wrong guy and I'm not worth the trouble. 

What a cash-grab by the Aus government. We are all aware that living here is a privilege and not a right, but this is beyond ridiculous. They are simply questioning, how much does your love cost?


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't really understand one thing though. So when we apply for this temporary visa, does that also mean that when we will have to pay another $6000 for when we apply to the permanent visa?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No Virginia. The price is for both stages of the visa processing.


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you, Mish.

I really think I am going to try and apply before the 1st. I had a trip planned to go to my home country end of the January and my student visa runs out in March. I don't really understand whether I will be able to get out, if I apply now to the partner visa. I thought I would be able to because wouldn't the bridging visa start after my student visa runs out? 

I am just really worried of going and not being allowed to go back in even after paying $4000 of fees.

Bloody ridiculous to be honest.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as you are back before the student visa expires it is fine. Just show your acknowledgement and BVA grant if stopped at the airport.

Also I would ring DIBP when I returned to make sure the BVA kicks in when the student visa expires after you return. I have heard stories of people going offshore on previous visa and the BVA not kicking in. Better to be safe than sorry I say.

After the BVA kicks in if you want to go offshore you just need to apply for a BVB.


----------



## iryuasada (Aug 4, 2014)

NeverEasy said:


> This is so disheartening for me.
> 
> What a cash-grab by the Aus government. We are all aware that living here is a privilege and not a right, but this is beyond ridiculous. They are simply questioning, how much does your love cost?


totally agree with you there.

we know living here is a privilege not a right but it is also not right for the Aus govt to play with people's feelings in this way.

many people will not be able to fork out $7000 in one go.

it is just ridiculous! i had to pay close to $5000 during the last increase which is less than 2 years ago which i think is already expensive but now $ 7000 ! seriously! ?

does the govt think all of us here have $$$ growing on trees in our backyard?!

i am afraid in another 2 years , the fees will be $ 9000 !
ten grand if you want to be with your beloved 

the processing time for 820 may be 24 months, might as well give us the 801 straightaway, what is the point of having two stage visa?

service is getting slower and worse while the fees are getting higher!

why can't it be the other way around?


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

I knew this would happen eventually but with that increase is really shocking to see...but then again guess like most people said, if you want it, you just have to do what their want.

imo i find it quite bad just to prove to some random CO that we are real couple so that we can continue our life and build a family etc start our business in the future etc etc but because of this whole visa stuff completely put our life on hold like a mice sitting in a cage jesus...most importantly if their seriously going to increase the fee that high at least give us citizen a guarantee that we wont get rejected instead just take our money off us that we sweat our feet off just for a piece of paper. 

we all aware there is heaps of scam people who rot the system, otherwise it wouldnt be so strict i suppose however we citizen should have at least a strong advantage and the immi actually provide a better communication service with applicant and try to help us not just look through application then maybe missing something, so nope! reject next! all over again.

sorry i just find it frustrating and unfair especially on a apprenticeship level like myself if im like what in my mid 30s or 40s running my dream business with my partner and earning decent i wouldnt complaint and more than happy to pay and help the country,just dont like the feeling of paying for something so expensive and no guarantee.... now...especially 7k not included all those other extra documents.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Actually we do see people on Centrelink applying and low income too. Most of them would be living with family members. We have seen students apply too or single mum's on low incomes. All of those would not qualify in the UK.
> 
> It isn't about how much a person earns it is assessed on if you are genuine or not.
> 
> ...


But do you really think students or the unemployed could afford to pay for the visa now, especially with the price increases?

It actually seems like you're trying to defend or justify the prices? Do you work for the Australian Government?


----------



## armedup (Aug 6, 2014)

All I can say that I am one happy chap. I just paid the visa on Dec 8th for my wife, before the increase on Jan 1st ....all I can say is OMG what a price increase.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

NeverEasy said:


> This is so disheartening for me.
> 
> I'm stuck on this schedule 3 dilemma and have applied to the MRT, if that gets rejected I will have no choice but to return back to my home country, a country that I have only visited twice in my life. We are extremely strapped for cash and will have serious difficulties to be able to afford a lawyer, which we know is an absolute necessity for these type of matters. I can't speak the language nor do I have any family there, how am I suppose to be able to make 7000 to pay for another application when the gross annual income in my home country is 1.2k.
> 
> ...


I feel for you. I live in Switzerland so i'm lucky the Swiss Franc is actually valued higher than the Aussie Dollar, but what if you're from somewhere such as Thailand? You'd have no chance. This will hit people from less wealthy countries even more - for some countries its almost like paying 5 times the price, or equivalent to $35,000 due to the exchange rate.

But don't worry, according to Mish you must be able to find a way right? I seriously don't know why some people are actually defending these ridiculous prices.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> But do you really think students or the unemployed could afford to pay for the visa now, especially with the price increases?
> 
> It actually seems like you're trying to defend or justify the prices? Do you work for the Australian Government?


I am comparing UK and Australia which you compared in against! Showing you the difference in the price isn't always as simple as it seems. Yes UK is cheaper but not everyone there can sponsor their partners because the sponsor needs to earn a minimum amount.

I never said I was happy about the increase at all. You compared it to the UK, US and Canada and I am showing you it is not just as simple as money differences.

Some people save for months to pay for the visa. I know of a student who applied and they saved for over 12 months to be able to apply.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback that was received on 16 December 2014.

Your Feedback Case Number is xxx . Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

Thank you for your feedback to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection's Global Feedback Unit regarding the increase in the Visa Application Charge (VAC) for Partner visas.

The Australian Government announced its intention to increase the VAC for Partner visas in the Mid‑Year Economic and Fiscal Outlook on 15 December 2014. The new pricing arrangements will apply to Partner visa applications lodged on, or after 1 January 2015. This increase will not affect you if you lodged a valid application prior to 1 January 2015. For an application to be valid, a corresponding VAC needs to be paid. If you are unsure about the current VAC prices, you should consult the Visa Pricing Estimator, available at Pricing Estimator which will be updated shortly.

The Australian Government recognises that the increase in the VAC for Partner visas will be disappointing for many people. However, you may be aware that a key commitment of the government is to repair the budget and fund policy priorities. An increase to the Partner visa VAC is one of a range of measures that has been introduced to achieve that objective.

The department is anticipating a significant increase in applications in the time between this announcement and the price increase. You should consider lodging your Partner visa application online via ImmiAccount as this service will be available over the Christmas/New Year Period. You will also have quicker confirmation that your application has been lodged and you will be able to track the progress of your application online.

You may wish to consider applying for a visa under the skilled stream, which generally has quicker processing times. I would encourage you to visit the department's website to determine if the skilled visa option would be suitable for your circumstances.

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> But don't worry, according to Mish you must be able to find a way right? I seriously don't know why some people are actually defending these ridiculous prices.


I never said I was defending them!!! You compared the Australia to cheaper countries so you need to compare the differences in visa.

I have actually been contacting people I know on PMV's to tell them to lodge their 820 now if they have gotten married.

All the complaining in the world will not change anything because 99% of the Australian public do not care how much a partner visa costs. So we have no choice but to suck if up.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ampk I can't help but laugh. Typical standard response email. I guess we should not expect anything else?


----------



## MaxPower (May 14, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> You can try and spin it all you want. But the bottom line is they are doing it out of greed and revenue at the expense of Aussies being separated from loved ones. It's truely disgusting and un-Australian. What happened to the "fair go" Aussie attitude? I guess it doesn't apply here.
> 
> You would think with such a huge price increase they would at least hire more staff and reduce waiting times, but nope, can't do that can we?
> 
> ...


If you really want to play politics .....

Under KRudd/Gillard governments the Onshore Partner price went up by 122.08%


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

I feel that this huge price increase could actually lead to crime to raise funds for those living in poor countries. People will start doing anything to raise the cash, selling drugs, theft, prostitution, etc. Nice one Australian Government, is this what you really want?


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

I also wonder if the reason behind this increase is motivated by feminists? 

Think about it... many aussie men are fed up with the self entitled spoilt feminist aussie women, so they are heading overseas to find traditional women to marry and have a family with. I know of many aussie men that head to thailand to find a thai wife for example. They say thai women make better wives and look after them and their children better. 

I wonder if there are some feminists behind this price increase who hate seeing aussie men marrying foreign women? 

I feel sorry for those aussie men who can no longer travel abroad to find a good woman.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think something really needs to be done in general. The fee increase is just another thing. At this rate there will be no pension when we get to that age at this rate . Centrelink pay people barely enough to be able to eat . 

They did not nothing with the taxes this year. Let's wait and see if next year they increase our taxes and GST...


----------



## Melody (Nov 3, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> But do you really think students or the unemployed could afford to pay for the visa now, especially with the price increases?
> 
> It actually seems like you're trying to defend or justify the prices? Do you work for the Australian Government?


Why would student or unemployed wanna support someone else ? If they want to support someone they might wanna start with themselves first ??

And whats wrong with you attacking everyone?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> I also wonder if the reason behind this increase is motivated by feminists?
> 
> Think about it... many aussie men are fed up with the self entitled spoilt feminist aussie women, so they are heading overseas to find traditional women to marry and have a family with. I know of many aussie men that head to thailand to find a thai wife for example. They say thai women make better wives and look after them and their children better.
> 
> ...


Oh, come on, keep it simple. There is no need to go so far into imagination.

The price increase is just an attempt to fix the deficit budget. That's all. (See ampk's post)


----------



## atgreg (Jun 19, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> I also wonder if the reason behind this increase is motivated by feminists?
> 
> Think about it... many aussie men are fed up with the self entitled spoilt feminist aussie women, so they are heading overseas to find traditional women to marry and have a family with. I know of many aussie men that head to thailand to find a thai wife for example. They say thai women make better wives and look after them and their children better.
> 
> ...


bloody hell , get a grip. this is driven by a govt desperate for $$ and they know with visas as with alcohol and tobacco people will pay whatever $$ it takes whether they like it or not and its a way to get extra $$ that the general public dont care about and wont make a drama.

luckily we got our PMV in last week but we will have to pay the extra for our 2nd stage


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We are all single cases with NO COMMON voice, so the government can do what it likes with us. Most other areas are getting or attempting to get staff cut backs or cost increases but it is meet with fierce resistance rom many groups or political parties lobbied by groups.

We have nothing like that, a 50% increase is put on what other groups? The ABC only got a 5% cut and see the uproar.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

ampk said:


> Thank you for your feedback that was received on 16 December 2014.
> 
> Your Feedback Case Number is xxx . Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
> 
> ...


At least you actually got a response! I lodged a complaint 6 weeks ago and no reply.

Typical copy/paste response from these incompetent bludgers. What are the requirements to work at the embassy? "Must be lazy, incompetent, and don't give a shit. Low working hours of only 2 hours a day - apply now!"


----------



## DIAC-OpenForum (Dec 16, 2014)

*Govt to cash in on visas for foreign love*

The Government will be gladly cashing in on people who simply want to have their partner stay in Australia. They will be asking DOUBLE the current amount, i.e. Partner Visa now $4500 - will go up to around $9000.

If you would like to give voice to your frustrations regarding your experience with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) such as the insurmountable costs, inefficiencies in processing, significant time delays, poor communication and the list goes on... Please go to the dedicated Facebook page AustraliaDIACFail and tell us your story.

FYI: The Department of Immigration already generates $1.4B in revenue per annum, which has exponentially increased by 7% from the previous year (source: DIAC Annual Report 2012-13). A few extra unsolicited dollars is going to make this figure skyrocket...


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

But why target people separated from loved ones? I can think of much better ways to raise the cash. For starters how about increasing fines for criminal cases? The aussie courts are a joke and far too soft compared to other countries. 

How about increasing the price of cigarettes and alcohol by 50% ?

Or how about removing the ridiculous 18 month paid maternity leave? If you want to have kids then you should pay for them yourself, not the government. 

They are targeting the wrong people and going after the little guys - pensioners, the sick, the disabled.


----------



## DIAC-OpenForum (Dec 16, 2014)

*Govt to cash in on visas for foreign love*



aussiesteve said:


> Government has just announced that from Jan 1 a PMV will now cost $4627.50.
> A partner visa temporary or permanent. will cost $6865.50


The Government will be gladly cashing in on people who simply want to have their partner stay in Australia. They will be asking DOUBLE the current amount, i.e. Partner Visa now $4500 - will go up to around $9000. The full news article is on the SBS website (dated 15/12/14).

If you would like to give voice to your frustrations regarding your experience with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) such as the insurmountable costs, inefficiencies in processing, significant time delays, poor communication and the list goes on... Please go to the dedicated Facebook page AustraliaDIACFail and tell us your story.

FYI: The Department of Immigration already generates $1.4B in revenue per annum, which has exponentially increased by 7% from the previous year (source: DIAC Annual Report 2012-13). A few extra unsolicited dollars is going to make this figure skyrocket...


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Btw I'm not attacking anyone, just pissed off and frustrated for Aussies who cannot afford to return to Australia with their partner. 

It just seems that some people are defending or trying to justify the price increase.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> I also wonder if the reason behind this increase is motivated by feminists? Think about it... many aussie men are fed up with the self entitled spoilt feminist aussie women, so they are heading overseas to find traditional women to marry and have a family with. I know of many aussie men that head to thailand to find a thai wife for example. They say thai women make better wives and look after them and their children better. I wonder if there are some feminists behind this price increase who hate seeing aussie men marrying foreign women? I feel sorry for those aussie men who can no longer travel abroad to find a good woman.


Too bad the anachronistic chauvinistic men can't afford to go shopping for wives anymore. One can only hope this cost increase actually does help stop this practice.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> Too bad the anachronistic chauvinistic men can't afford to go shopping for wives anymore. One can only hope this cost increase actually does help stop this practice.


What do you have against men who want a good traditional wife? Are you upset because more Aussie men are choosing foreign women instead of Aussie women like yourself? Are you jealous because perhaps you can't compete with an attractive slim Asian woman who takes care of her man and family?

Oh and if it reduces men finding foreign women, it doesn't mean more will suddenly date Aussie women. Men will just remain single and go their own way - MGTOW. There are many aussie men already doing this because they are fed up with self entitled feminist Aussie women.

Sorry to say, but it won't make more Aussie men date Aussie women.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The reasons we have partners from other countries is varied, the point is as Australian citizens we have had laws passed to make it possible for us to be with our families some often very many years together with kids.

The latest few years have all been against families being together due to only profit (budget repair) and poor allocation of number to meet the requirement. The last government masked the reason but this one does not, it is possible this now breaches some law or the constitution under some grounds - it is a case of finding that and getting it to the court, but as they know as individuals that wont happen.


----------



## edit2403 (Feb 9, 2012)

A 50% increase on partner visas is bad news indeed. I know who I won't be voting for in the next election.

Scott Morrison MP
Minister for Immigration and Border Protection
PO Box 6022
Parliament House
Canberra ACT 2600
Telephone: 02 6277 7860
Fax: 02 6273 4144
Email: [email protected]


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

All I can say is I hope we win our MRT.. We have struggled to save for medical costs for next year of $14000 taking second jobs in the evening to pay for them and our car is just about to die.. I don't know how we're are to afford another $7000 if we lose our case when we have already spent $15000 trying to stay together I could just cry ;(


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

rani said:


> All I can say is I hope we win our MRT.. We have struggled to save for medical costs for next year of $14000 taking second jobs in the evening to pay for them and our car is just about to die.. I don't know how we're are to afford another $7000 if we lose our case when we have already spent $15000 trying to stay together I could just cry ;(


Don't lose hope!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

DIAC-OpenForum said:


> The Government will be gladly cashing in on people who simply want to have their partner stay in Australia. They will be asking DOUBLE the current amount, i.e. Partner Visa now $4500 - will go up to around $9000. The full news article is on the SBS website (dated 15/12/14).
> 
> If you would like to give voice to your frustrations regarding your experience with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) such as the insurmountable costs, inefficiencies in processing, significant time delays, poor communication and the list goes on... Please go to the dedicated Facebook page AustraliaDIACFail and tell us your story.
> 
> FYI: The Department of Immigration already generates $1.4B in revenue per annum, which has exponentially increased by 7% from the previous year (source: DIAC Annual Report 2012-13). A few extra unsolicited dollars is going to make this figure skyrocket...


Did you not see that it is no longer DIAC??


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

DIAC-OpenForum said:


> The Government will be gladly cashing in on people who simply want to have their partner stay in Australia. They will be asking DOUBLE the current amount, i.e. Partner Visa now $4500 - will go up to around $9000. The full news article is on the SBS website (dated 15/12/14).
> 
> If you would like to give voice to your frustrations regarding your experience with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) such as the insurmountable costs, inefficiencies in processing, significant time delays, poor communication and the list goes on... Please go to the dedicated Facebook page AustraliaDIACFail and tell us your story.
> 
> FYI: The Department of Immigration already generates $1.4B in revenue per annum, which has exponentially increased by 7% from the previous year (source: DIAC Annual Report 2012-13). A few extra unsolicited dollars is going to make this figure skyrocket...


Dear prospective applicants,

The following articles is from an immigration consultancy organization's website about the fee increase in some partner visas:

*The Australian Government has today announced that there will be a 50% increase in Partner Visa fees effective 1 January 2015. The fee increase will affect the following visa sub-classes:

Provisional and Permanent Partner Visas - currently $3085 increased to $4627.50

Prospective Marriage Visa - currently $3085 increased to $4627.50

Temporary and Permanent Partner Visas - currently $4575 increased to $6865.50

The only way to avoid the fee increases would be to have a complete Partner Visa application lodged and receipted by the Government before 1 January 2015. If you aren't able to lodge an application immediately there will be no way around the fee increase.

I feel sympathy for the people who will be applying after 1 January 2015.*


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm guessing the 820/801 would be consider as temporary and permanent partner visa? So total for the new 820/801 is 6865.50 without including the medical and police check etc? Coz I'm trying to understand the difference between provisional permanent partner visa which cost 4627.50 and the permanent partner visa which is 6865.50.....


----------



## edit2403 (Feb 9, 2012)

crolladx said:


> I'm guessing the 820/801 would be consider as temporary and permanent partner visa? So total for the new 820/801 is 6865.50 without including the medical and police check etc? Coz I'm trying to understand the difference between provisional permanent partner visa which cost 4627.50 and the permanent partner visa which is 6865.50.....


provisional/permanent is offshore application
temporary/permanent is onshore application


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> Show me one other country that has partner visas as ridiculously expensive as Australia? Canada, US and UK are all under $500!
> 
> This comes as a huge slap in the face straight after they increased the processing times to 10-14 months. At this price I would expect a whole lot more for my money. I would expect to have it approved in 1 day and be flown to australia in a private jet the next day.


At least get your facts right if you are going to start getting defensive!!

As someone who is applying for a UK spouse visa it's a totally different process and a lot more than £500!

And to say that the UK has a better health system than Australia is debatable.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Thought so! Thank you kindly. looks like no choice for us to pay the new fee. All we hope is that our application won't have a negative affect much due to low balance in our account with this massive jump in price lol....


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

crolladx said:


> I'm guessing the 820/801 would be consider as temporary and permanent partner visa? So total for the new 820/801 is 6865.50 without including the medical and police check etc? Coz I'm trying to understand the difference between provisional permanent partner visa which cost 4627.50 and the permanent partner visa which is 6865.50.....


I hope the difference is where the application is lodged, for example, onshore and offshore?

Not sure.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

crolladx said:


> Thought so! Thank you kindly. looks like no choice for us to pay the new fee. All we hope is that our application won't have a negative affect much due to low balance in our account with this massive jump in price lol....


Any chance you can apply online before the price increase and upload over the next month or so?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you for your reply but it does not answer my questions but raises more, example what other areas have had recent massive fee increases and now again a 50% increase? Please list them or a few. I await a valid reply to this, as I said this group is an easy target for extorting money. I will also like to point out that skilled stream visas includes mostly non skilled people as their visas include partners and children. You may also like to read the recent report into benefits of partner visa program in Australia.

You can not honestly think this increase is at all fair, if you do I hope someone in your family requires a partner visa soon.

One last thing - you are incorrect I have a valid visas application in but you extended waiting times so I will be affected when we do second stage of our visa. Our visa when submitted on the advised process times should have been finalised last month.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> I also wonder if the reason behind this increase is motivated by feminists?
> 
> Think about it... many aussie men are fed up with the self entitled spoilt feminist aussie women, so they are heading overseas to find traditional women to marry and have a family with. I know of many aussie men that head to thailand to find a thai wife for example. They say thai women make better wives and look after them and their children better.
> 
> ...


you lost me here. I find it laughable to blame 'feminists' for the price increase. I'm sure the powers that be, feminists or otherwise couldn't care less if Aussie men marry foreign women  It's just a way to get extra revenue. I consider myself a feminist. Feminism isn't a dirty word. Just like all Aussie men and women aren't the same, all feminists aren't either...

At the end of the day it sucks that two people who genuinely love each other but just happen to live in different countries, have to pay so much and go through so much just to be together. I feel sorry for everyone in these circumstances, not just Aussie men who 'have to travel abroad to find a good woman''


----------



## notsure (Nov 6, 2013)

As I said earlier, this increase is nothing but a cash grab. Even if they could justify the 50% increase so soon after the last increase, the biggest issue I have with the whole situation is that they are doing it with just only 16 days notice, over the festive period when most government/official offices world wide will be shut, meaning unless you have most of or your documents already you have no chance of getting in before the deadline (even with a further 28 days to upload). *sigh*

Moving here is already expensive enough as it is, without the added cost that will for most people increase the time they need to wait before they can afford to submit thier applications, meaning longer family seperation for many..... 

While this increase doesn't affect me directly, it has meant that we've submitted hubby's application a month or two earlier than we had planned, I do feel for those that are still in the document gathering stage of the process, and not yet close enough to beat this new deadline.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Notsure, yes it only affects me a bit if our 1 +2 kids PMV is approved. Or a very lot if it is not.

I feel more for the others than myself.

It is simply wrong as what I have learnt of the process and things over many years. I first got my wife of many years with 2 of our kids in from Africa must be over 10 years ago, now bringing my fiancé in with her 2 kids (we together now have 5 kids) from Ukraine via of all places Russia embassy. 

Must say 10 times harder in every way.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

OH MY GOD!!!!! 
This is crazy, I thought $3060 application fees was too much when we applied for our first onshore partner visa in 2012  then again $3085 for the offshore application in 2013 5 months later, but $7000 for onshore and over $4500 for offshore visa is ridiculous 

Feel sorry for those who haven't seen this information and are planning on applying on or after January 1, 2015. Would be a huge shock to them and their budget 

Hope the department's working standards improve with an ever increasing visa fees.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!
> This is crazy, I thought $3060 application fees was too much when we applied for our first onshore partner visa in 2012  then again $3085 for the offshore application in 2013 5 months later, but $7000 for onshore and over $4500 for offshore visa is ridiculous
> 
> Feel sorry for those who haven't seen this information and are planning on applying on or after January 1, 2015. Would be a huge shock to them and their budget
> ...


Nope, they are actually getting worse by the day. Not to mention longer waiting times of 10-14 months.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> Nope, they are actually getting worse by the day. Not to mention longer waiting times of 10-14 months.


How disappointing and sad is that


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Hyperion said:


> I consider myself a feminist. Feminism isn't a dirty word.


Actually it has become a dirty word, and rightly so. Modern feminism has nothing to do with equality, they are only about supremacy, victimisation, and misandry. Even the word itself FEMINism is sexist, how can it be equality?

Many women are seeing feminism for what it really is, and are making a stand against it.

https://www.facebook.com/WomenAgainstFeminism

Almost 30,000 likes. The game is over - feminism is dying a slow death.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The topic of this thread is the price increase, not where Australians choose to find partners, not feminism, etc.

Please keep the discussion on topic and avoid insults and offensive language.


----------



## Caylee (Dec 7, 2014)

deleted:change of mind.


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

So it is actually feasible to organize the supported documents before the 1st of January?
I am thinking of powering it through to avoid those extra $$$!

Also, thank you, Mish, for clearing that up for me, I was really worried of not being able to see my family for years!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep I strongly urge you to lodge before 1 Jan and then you upload them as you go along.


----------



## LauraMaria (Jun 10, 2013)

So what is the actual application date? The date we pay or the date we submit the application?

I want to pay before the 29th of December and then put documents in within the next 28 days to complete application.
For us this is so important because on the 25th of jan 15 we would be in a three year relationship, declared to DIAC as well.

Any idea?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you lodge online you lodge and pay at the same time so it would be 29 December for both for example.

If you do paper if you paid 29 December but submit is after January 1 then you are in trouble because the lodgement date would be after January 1 and then they will ask you to pay the difference. 

So basically you either lodge before 1 Jan and pay the lesser fee and get TR or lodge after 1 Jan (after your 3 years together) pay the higher fee and get PR.


----------



## LauraMaria (Jun 10, 2013)

If I payed on the 29th wouldn't I have 28 days to submit the paperwork so say until the 28th of jan? 
$7000 is just too much :-( $4800 is just doable for us


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes you would but it is an at time of lodgement requirement therefore at time of lodgement you would not meet 3 years requirement.


----------



## FrequentTraveller (Jul 20, 2014)

Mish said:


> IndyMama my estimate for a PMV to 820 would be $1,717.50 + credit card surcharge.


As opposed to $995 currently isn't it ?


----------



## Caylee (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh so Mish if I lodged and paid on the 31st of December, does that count as the official date of lodgement? Does every proof of relationships have to be 1 year *on the date* of lodgement (which is 31st of December)? Or is it the date of lodgment + 28 days?

Because I read rose mary's posts about how her application got rejected because she was only a few days off and there was no leniency, because DIBP goes by the book.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

FrequentTraveller said:


> As opposed to $995 currently isn't it ?


About $1145.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Caylee said:


> Oh so Mish if I lodged and paid on the 31st of December, does that count as the official date of lodgement? Does every proof of relationships have to be 1 year on the date of lodgement (which is 31st of December)? Or is it the date of lodgment + 28 days?
> 
> Because I read rose mary's posts about how her application got rejected because she was only a few days off and there was no leniency, because DIBP goes by the book.


Lodgement date is when you lodge and pay for it ie. 31 December and you have to meet all requirements at the time. So if you are applying on de facto grounds and on 31 Decemer are 11 months and 28 days living together DIBP will/can reject you (people have been rejected for being 1 day short before).

What type of partner visa are you applying for? Spouse/de facto/pmv?

Rosemary's issue was the agent made a mistake and applied before they got married.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lodging and paying on December 31st would then mean you pay the current fees. However, I wouldn't recommend leaving it to the last day in case you encounter any technical issues. The sooner you can lodge and pay the better. I suspect there will be a lot of applications going in during the next 2 weeks in order to avoid this fee increase.

Edit: Sorry, didn't notice Caylee that Dec. 31st is your 1-year anniversary. In that case, lodging before Dec. 31st is a risk of not meeting the requirement for de facto. I'd suggest preparing the online application up to the point of the "Submit" button (or whatever it's called in the system), and leaving that last bit for Dec. 31st.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I should also mention it will be based on ACT time to make sure you take that into account if you are leaving it until 31 December. But as Maggie said do it before incase of technical issues (either your end or DIBP's end).


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mish said:


> About $1145.


$1450 currently - so after it will be $2175


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> $1450 currently - so after it will be $2175


Do you have kids? We only paid 1145 and has been no increase since then.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> $1450 currently - so after it will be $2175


Just checked. You checked wrong amount. The 1450 is for former PMV holders.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mish said:


> Just checked. You checked wrong amount. The 1450 is for former PMV holders.


Ok - I found the other table where it says that - when you "estimate cost" from the 820/801 page it doesn't give the $1145 - that's an extra $400 to spend on beer


----------



## IsabellaG (Jan 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> It also means anyone who has been approved for their PMV or has a PMV in progress will have to pay the increase when they lodge their 820.


Sorry Mish, you are wrong . Please pay more attention to what you write because you may create a lot of PANIC.

The new fee will apply to Partner visa applications lodged on (or after) January 1st, 2015 and the increase will not affect people that have lodged a VALID application prior to 2015.

In fact, the onshore PV (801-820) is a two stage (and year) application but you apply for both visas once and together so you also pay ALL the fees in advance.
Medical examinations and other related expenses (incurred after) are different thing and instead may be subject to change. For example since Bupa has replaced Medibank expenses for some medical are slightly lower.

Thanks for your attention.

Isabella


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Pretty sure Mish was talking only about PMV holders who will be filing their 820/801 applications after 2015. People like myself, who applied for their PMV in 2014, but have yet to receive it, and won't be married until 2015, after which we can apply for our 820s.


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

IsabellaG said:


> Sorry Mish, you are wrong . Please pay more attention to what you write because you may create a lot of PANIC.
> 
> The new fee will apply to Partner visa applications lodged on (or after) January 1st, 2015 and the increase will not affect people that have lodged a VALID application prior to 2015.
> 
> ...


I think you've jumped gun here. Mish was referring to applicants who have been granted a P*M*V, not a *P*artner *V*isa. The 801/820 visas are a two year process indeed, but applying for a PMV is not part of the process for 801/820 but a different visa application altogether that is also related to the Onshore/Offshore partner visa applications. That m thingy makes a lot of difference. People who have been granted a PMV visa I believe still need to start a new 820 application from scratch - and if they apply after Jan 1 they will incur the extra charges.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

IsabellaG said:


> Sorry Mish, you are wrong . Please pay more attention to what you write because you may create a lot of PANIC.
> 
> The new fee will apply to Partner visa applications lodged on (or after) January 1st, 2015 and the increase will not affect people that have lodged a VALID application prior to 2015.
> 
> ...


Sorry but you are confused between a PMV and a PV. PMV and 820 are 2 different visa's. If they have a PMV being processed or it has been approved and they have not yet applied for the 820 they will need to pay the new fee when they apply for the 820.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> Pretty sure Mish was talking only about PMV holders who will be filing their 820/801 applications after 2015. People like myself, who applied for their PMV in 2014, but have yet to receive it, and won't be married until 2015, after which we can apply for our 820s.


Correct I was. So you will have to pay the increased fee which sucks . Happened to us to with the last increase since PMV was lodged prior to increase but 820 after increase.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Correct I was. So you will have to pay the increased fee which sucks . Happened to us to with the last increase since PMV was lodged prior to increase but 820 after increase.


Yeah, I know. But actually I was prepared to have to pay the full 820 fee - I wasn't aware that there was a price break for PMV holders at all. I was pleasantly surprised when CollegeGirl corrected me on that. So it sucks to have to pay $1700-ish instead of $1145 but in the long run it'll be worth it, so whatever. I'm not happy about it, but I want to live in Australia with my partner so I have to do whatever it takes.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> Yeah, I know. But actually I was prepared to have to pay the full 820 fee - I wasn't aware that there was a price break for PMV holders at all. I was pleasantly surprised when CollegeGirl corrected me on that. So it sucks to have to pay $1700-ish instead of $1145 but in the long run it'll be worth it, so whatever. I'm not happy about it, but I want to live in Australia with my partner so I have to do whatever it takes.


That's the spirit IndyMana!! No pain no gain 
Things worth having don't come cheap or easy 
Good Luck!


----------



## IsabellaG (Jan 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> Sorry but you are confused between a PMV and a PV. PMV and 820 are 2 different visa's. If they have a PMV being processed or it has been approved and they have not yet applied for the 820 they will need to pay the new fee when they apply for the 820.


I'm not confused at all, in fact I was referring to a specific visa (Onshore 801-820) along with the information available from the Immigration website. Maybe you should realize that people that are going to apply for the 820 OBVIOUSLY have to pay the new fee, there is no need to clarify as it another and separated process.

I just wanted to help to clarify all this, as the combination of jargon and abbreviations together with the already complex issue of Partner visas often generates confusion in "normal" people/users and sometimes people that regularly write here, and that feels expert, do not realize this.

Ordinary users are just people people that come here looking for information and clarification on issues that they face for the first time in their life, and that probably will never face again.

My advice is only intended to improved this forum, to be more precise and clear for those who are not "insiders". I hope you'll take this advice as it is, just a useful feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## IsabellaG (Jan 7, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> You would think with such a huge price increase they would at least hire more staff and reduce waiting times, but nope, can't do that can we?
> Abbott has targeted pensioners, the disabled, the ill, and now Aussies who are apart from loved ones. I'd hate to think of his next move.
> I hope he gets kicked out next election by a landslide.


I agree 100% and I'm already working on it


----------



## IsabellaG (Jan 7, 2014)

ampk said:


> Global feedback, then the Ombudsman after reply .....omissis....
> Australia Partner Visa fee - $4,575 onshore ($3085 offshore).
> Canada fee - $480
> USA fee - $369
> UK fee- $1616.


Very good and useful summary, thanks.
I think action is needed, and I'm willing to help even if I have no problems, just because its the right thing to do.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

GBP said:


> Must be very sad to see the MPs discussing about partner visa in the Parliament.


Actually, my local Federal MP is Labour, and apparently she 
is the Deputy Chair of the Joint Standing Committee on Migration - maybe I should drop her a line and ask WTF?


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

I think its a way to slow immigration down....the downturn in the economy means jobs get scarce so more people need to access Centrelink....We do not have enough in the coffers in the years to come, to be able to fund many social services including pensions..so if you cannot pay now then there's every chance you will struggle to survive in one of the most expensive countries in the world...

Besides $7,000 is what an average secondhand car costs and you pay it....so how much value do you place on your partner?


----------



## jujubee91 (Jun 10, 2013)

This has made me absolutely depressed.
We were going to apply in march for the partner visa. I just can't afford this now. 
I'm pregnant on pension due in feb and we have a 13 month old too..

Guess now I have to just live without my partner and my kids wont get to know or grow up with their father.

Thanks immigration. Keeping the genuine families separated.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> But why target people separated from loved ones? I can think of much better ways to raise the cash.


They should be ratcheting up the 457 visa fees.

They were and are a terrible idea that has been abused by companies to avoid training Aussie workers.

I know in my industry there was a steady stream of overseas workers being recruited by some companies while others were laying off dozens of workers. And we are easily reskillable with a type course and practical training - in one hit about 8 weeks - but probably costs about $20k

Total cost for a 457 including sponsorship and nomination fees - $1785 - should be 10 or 20 times that - because every one of those visas is an Australian job.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

jujubee91 said:


> This has made me absolutely depressed.
> We were going to apply in march for the partner visa. I just can't afford this now.
> I'm pregnant on pension due in feb and we have a 13 month old too..
> 
> ...


OMG! I am soooo sorry .

Is there any way that you can borrow money from a friend or family, or use a credit card and just pay it off? Even with interest it has to be cheaper than the new fees??


----------



## jujubee91 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> OMG! I am soooo sorry .
> 
> Is there any way that you can borrow money from a friend or family, or use a credit card and just pay it off? Even with interest it has to be cheaper than the new fees??


I can't get a loan or credit card. I can't take on a job because no one will hire me in my current state.
I'm going to have to ask my family tonight as much as i don't want to but i have no choice. Even so, its too much to borrow off someone and thats just borrowing part of the amount. 
They should let our partners at least be allowed to work while we come up with the funds to cover these price increases!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

IsabellaG said:


> I'm not confused at all, in fact I was referring to a specific visa (Onshore 801-820) along with the information available from the Immigration website. Maybe you should realize that people that are going to apply for the 820 OBVIOUSLY have to pay the new fee, there is no need to clarify as it another and separated process.
> 
> I just wanted to help to clarify all this, as the combination of jargon and abbreviations together with the already complex issue of Partner visas often generates confusion in "normal" people/users and sometimes people that regularly write here, and that feels expert, do not realize this.
> 
> ...


But Mish was not incorrect, so that should be clear. For someone who is waiting for their PMV to be granted, they will then need to enter Australia, get married and apply for an 820 visa. So it is a separate application compared to the visa they are currently waiting for. Mish was correctly pointing out that this 820 application is subject to the NEW visa fees if it needs to be lodged after January 1st.


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

I am wondering whether it would be enough time now to get birth certificates and police checks after this massive news. Is it doable?


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

virginiap said:


> I am wondering whether it would be enough time now to get birth certificates and police checks after this massive news. Is it doable?


no need for police checks to apply for partner visa. you actually do not need even birth certificates to submit and pay lower fee for an application.


----------



## Caylee (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah they should of increased the 457 visa instead!!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by ampk
> Global feedback, then the Ombudsman after reply .....omissis....
> Australia Partner Visa fee - $4,575 onshore ($3085 offshore).
> Canada fee - $480
> ...


I'm sorry but this really upsets me.

I am TRYING to apply for a UK spouse visa at the moment. Note that the above amount is INCORRECT - it's GBP1616 which when converted equates to $3116.00. Also, you have to keep applying for this visa every 2.5 years. It is not like the Australia partner visa which is a PERMANENT visa. So you could live the rest of your life in Australia on that visa as it's only the travel rights which expire. In the UK it doesn't work like that.

Also, the requirements are a lot harder to meet. You have to live together for TWO years o get married (no ability to register your relationship). You have to earn over a certain amount of money which is £18600 a year, more for every child you have. This basically means a HUGE percentage of the UK population cannot sponsor a spouse to come to the UK.

My partner is not currently earning enough, and due to a variety of reasons can't live in Australia at the moment, so he has effectively had to return to the UK to live without me because we don't meet the financial requirements. And until he meets those requirements we will have to be apart.

Note as well that he has a law degree so if someone with a law degree can't earn £18600 what does that mean for people that aren't as well educated or have lower paid jobs e.g work in retail?

I don't agree with the increase, as a young couple that spent a long time saving to apply for the visa last year I know it's hard, but at least there are options to get this money for a majority of people (i know not all). But I would HATE for the government to introduce a min earning amount like the UK and effectively shut out a lot of their own citizens like my partner feels the UK have done to him.

But at the end of the day I am grateful to IMMI for having visa requirements that any genuine couple can meet, instead of an immigration department like the UK that only cares if you are earning a certain amount for money and doesn't give a shit about how genuine your relationship is


----------



## Caylee (Dec 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> Lodgement date is when you lodge and pay for it ie. 31 December and you have to meet all requirements at the time. So if you are applying on de facto grounds and on 31 Decemer are 11 months and 28 days living together DIBP will/can reject you (people have been rejected for being 1 day short before).
> 
> What type of partner visa are you applying for? Spouse/de facto/pmv?
> 
> Rosemary's issue was the agent made a mistake and applied before they got married.





Maggie-May24 said:


> Lodging and paying on December 31st would then mean you pay the current fees. However, I wouldn't recommend leaving it to the last day in case you encounter any technical issues. The sooner you can lodge and pay the better. I suspect there will be a lot of applications going in during the next 2 weeks in order to avoid this fee increase.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, didn't notice Caylee that Dec. 31st is your 1-year anniversary. In that case, lodging before Dec. 31st is a risk of not meeting the requirement for de facto. I'd suggest preparing the online application up to the point of the "Submit" button (or whatever it's called in the system), and leaving that last bit for Dec. 31st.


Thank you Maggie and Mish for the reply 

Sorry for not making it clear, it was not for me but a friend of mine planned to apply on mid January 2015 because thats when they hit the 1 year mark! They were thinking of submitting it very soon to avoid the price increase and upload the evidence in mid of January when it hits 1 year.

As for myself, I just recently received my PR visa (801) so I am very thankful. It was already hard enough for us to pay back then (we had to pay by credit card) and its crazy that now its increased by 50%!


----------



## edit2403 (Feb 9, 2012)

@Engaus

I couldn't agree more. The price increase hurts, no doubt. But I've been reading up on the draconian requirements introduced for permanent partner visas in the UK, and I must admit that it makes me very nervous that they might implement similar in Australia. That's why I'm making haste to get a partner visa for Australia right now. If I were a UK citizen, I would either be exiled or have to file for divorce from my foreign wife of many years.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

edit2403 said:


> @Engaus
> 
> I couldn't agree more. The price increase hurts, no doubt. But I've been reading up on the draconian requirements introduced for permanent partner visas in the UK, and I must admit that it makes me very nervous that they might implement similar in Australia. That's why I'm making haste to get a partner visa for Australia right now. If I were a UK citizen, I would either be exiled or have to file for divorce from my foreign wife of many years.


I know, it's so heartbreaking. The UK also don't allow you in on a tourist visa to then apply onshore. You can only apply for the visa offshore (unless you have a student visa or working visa) and they don't allow you to come in for more than 6 months in any 12 months to ensure people aren't trying to build up time together in order to apply for a partner visa. You also can't get married on a tourist visa!

Personally I feel that if people continue to abuse the partner visa and if the numbers continue to increase they will implement a system like the UK and then people will say they would prefer to pay a higher visa fee than have to abide by unrealistic spouse visa requirements.

The UK implemented this because the population was angry at the amount of migrants coming into the UK and given they can't control EU migration they did what they could to control non EU migrants - and they are continuing to clamp down on this.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Engaus said:


> I know, it's so heartbreaking. The UK also don't allow you in on a tourist visa to then apply onshore.


They don't even let you to have a wedding now unless you have a specific visa.

UK friend of mine traveled back to UK with his Papua New Guinean fiancee to have the wedding at home with family, and then return to PNG to live.

She was denied entry at the border and turned around for not having a wedding visa - the requirements had changed about 3 weeks before the trip.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> They don't even let you to have a wedding now unless you have a specific visa.
> 
> UK friend of mine traveled back to UK with his Papua New Guinean fiancee to have the wedding at home with family, and then return to PNG to live.
> 
> She was denied entry at the border and turned around for not having a wedding visa - the requirements had changed about 3 weeks before the trip.


Yup - you need a fiancée visa to get married if you want to remain in the UK and apply for a spouse visa, and even then your sponsor needs to meet the financial requirements and you can't work - unlike the PMV where the partner is allowed to work.

Or you can get a marriage tourist visa but you have to return to your home country straight after.


----------



## kerrylouise (Apr 10, 2014)

My partner actually just stumbled across this article while the siege in Sydney was going on, as if that day wasn't distressing for many people enough.
We were going to be waiting until February/March to save a little more money, but luckily we have managed to get most things together and are waiting on statutory declarations before applying online next Monday. We filled out most of the online application form yesterday and went to get our documents certified by a JP this afternoon.

We wouldn't have even known about this if my partner hadn't stumbled upon it, and its sickening to know that there are probably many couples out there planning to apply after Jan 1st that still have no idea. But more than that, its the notice I'm most angry about, what, two weeks? I understand that if it was going to be done then it would be, but with that little notice, not fair at all.

I'm from the UK and although I have a Bachelors degree I cannot teach with it without Postgraduate study, so if I were to move back to the UK after I've been in Australia for almost two years it would be very difficult for me to find a job with the required salary to support my partner and my partner is a full time student on Centrelink anyway so isn't really in a position to move to the UK. I'm aware people are not sure as to how people on Centrelink or students can afford to support another person, but I feel that this is why Australia doesn't have the minimum income rule because a genuine relationship depends on you supporting each other. Yes he is on Centrelink but I work also and have been working and earning my own money since I got here (aside from the 3 months I spent doing voluntary work for my second WHV)

Things in our place are just frantic right now, we have forms and photographs and all sorts of evidence everywhere! I think our scanner/printer machine may actually revolt! 

I just feel so bad for people who can't get this together so quickly...the government could at least have given a little more notice.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Funnily enough they have actually given more notice than they generally would.

On one hand I can see why they wouldn't give a huge amount of notice, the influx of applications would be enormous. They can't deal with them as it is ha!

I'm proud that Australia recognises what a genuine relationship is, if you moved back to the UK with your partner you wouldn't qualify to take them with you if you can't find a position paying over the threshold prior to you arriving in the UK. Which is exactly what happened to my partner.


----------



## Gazz (Jan 30, 2014)

The price increase is alarmingly high and obviously it will hurt people financially and emotionally but I know in our case it would not prevent or deter us applying. And no we don't have dollars to burn. People need to take into account that costs don't stop when you have your visa granted, the sponsor has given an undertaking to provide ( and rightfully so) for the applicant financially etc when they are here in Australia. The cost of everyday living does not stop once the applicant gets their visa. 

The cost of living is very high in Australia and as previous posts have stated the UK system ain't great . In the end everything increases and history suggests that certain visas will increase substantially each time.

In my case, the cost could have been double and it would not have detered us from applying. 

Love will always find a way.


----------



## Marcantony (Sep 1, 2010)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Compared to the previous government of liars
> 
> But that's for another topic.
> 
> I view the current govt as the lesser of 2 evils.


Seriously?

So youre quite happy to pay more to see your doctor, and the end of bulk billing?

Pay more for your petrol?

See the reduction of social services and social service payments?

Watch those who are hurting the most get hit the hardest while the rich just get more breaks? (and speaking of which all that talk about getting tax back from the big companies who pay almost nothing has likewise come to nothing)

Wow.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I guess they also have given notice cause they are going to be close for 10 days...


Same than many, I am really sad about the rise of the price; however we do have to consider it is still much easier than for many other countries.
For France; you don't have these high fees and all the paper work but you do need to be married. So if you don't want to be married (living together; registered relationship don't count) you can't have your spouse visa..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Helene said:


> I guess they also have given notice cause they are going to be close for 10 days...


I am not sure where people are getting that they are closed for 10 days from. They are only closed the Australian public holidays plus the APS public holiday (29 December). So they will be open on 30 and 31 December.


----------



## IsabellaG (Jan 7, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> Do you work for the Australian Government?


Maybe it's just that some people have already achieved their goal, or lack of compassion and empathy, or have never claimed real difficulties in life (that will open your eyes and heart) ... or maybe all of this together.

The human soul is difficult to understand, even worse how people judge and react without even elaborate upon or retrieve the right information.

Prejudice? Probably.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> I am not sure where people are getting that they are closed for 10 days from. They are only closed the Australian public holidays plus the APS public holiday (29 December). So they will be open on 30 and 31 December.


I'm not sue either Mish, details are on their website for the dates they are closed:

https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/public-holidays.htm


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Hmm; might depends on the office then. The Canberra one had a whole list of day closures put up on the door - not just the 29th. There were six lines of closed days (not including public holidays)

But I am not blaming them, most offices are closed anyway so it would be hard to get work done.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Or you can get a marriage tourist visa but you have to return to your home country straight after.


It was this one - my mate is pretty pissed of about the whole affair - the rules changed a few weeks before they traveled, and well after they planned the trip.

She should have just said they were on holiday.


----------



## kerrylouise (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry - whats this about a marriage visa for the UK? We are engaged and haven't got a date yet, but we want to get married in England so that my elderly grandmother can be there, she really isn't able to travel.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

kerrylouise said:


> Sorry - whats this about a marriage visa for the UK? We are engaged and haven't got a date yet, but we want to get married in England so that my elderly grandmother can be there, she really isn't able to travel.


If you want to marry you need to apply for a UK marriage visitor visa. See below:

https://www.gov.uk/marriage-visa/overview

(that's for people just wanting to get married and then are happy to return home)


----------



## edit2403 (Feb 9, 2012)

I can also absorb the price increase and it won't deter me from applying, but it does sting. I'm incensed by it and the wider agenda of this government. re: cost of living. It doesn't necessarily have to be expensive in Australia, it varies greatly according to your personal circumstances and support networks as well as where you live.


----------



## ANDY1964 (Sep 3, 2014)

hi Mish , 

I was just wondering how you got this figure $1717.50? if I have already got the PMV that we paid $3085 for and the new 820 partner visa is $ 6865.50 will I have to pay the difference next year when we get married ? $3780.50 ? 

thanks


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

If we apply online , does it matter they're closed or not? Because the embassy here will be in holiday pretty much after chrismas.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Helene said:


> Hmm; might depends on the office then. The Canberra one had a whole list of day closures put up on the door - not just the 29th. There were six lines of closed days (not including public holidays)
> 
> But I am not blaming them, most offices are closed anyway so it would be hard to get work done.


Maybe just Canberra or maybe new this year to closing....

I know Centrelink are still going to be open (I was at Medicare today) .

I presume most places will be on skeleton staff of Christmas anyway.

You probably don't know this yet but alot of people will take 3 or 4 weeks off over Christmas due to school holidays.

Where I work in my section there was only me and 1 other today lol.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ernest1 said:


> If we apply online , does it matter they're closed or not? Because the embassy here will be in holiday pretty much after chrismas.


Nope. But remember the lodgement centre is Canberra so it needs to be lodged before 1 Jan Canberra time.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ANDY1964 said:


> hi Mish ,
> 
> I was just wondering how you got this figure $1717.50? if I have already got the PMV that we paid $3085 for and the new 820 partner visa is $ 6865.50 will I have to pay the difference next year when we get married ? $3780.50 ?
> 
> thanks


The 1717.50 is my calculation based on the current fee (I think is 1145) and a 50% increase.

There is a pricing table on the immigration website.


----------



## ANDY1964 (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks that is a relief


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

I was one of the ones Mish is referring too.. Was planning on submitting PMV in jan/feb for fiancé and when I saw the update of the visa cost increase I spent the next 3 hours crying.. Very disheartening for anyone in this position.. Not to mention only giving people 2 weeks notice. Processing timeframe is still 12 months and I noticed on the DIBP website today they state they aim for 75% approval of complete applications within standard service timeframe... Lame


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

Should also add- Cairo embassy advised me in writing that I can apply online before 1 Jan 15 to pay current fee, and 28 days to upload documents. Called DIBP today and was told I had to upload all documents immediately after applying online. As Cairo will process the visa I am taking their advice and as I have it in writing. Just a heads up for anyone applying for an onshore visa if DIBP here are processing..


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Warning to all those trying to beat the price rise on 1 Jan. Be prepared for technical issues or even a complete meltdown of the online system. If you are able to, do not leave it to the last few days...


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

mmis4167 said:


> no need for police checks to apply for partner visa. you actually do not need even birth certificates to submit and pay lower fee for an application.


Oh, but why does it say that I need to provide police checks and birth certificates for both my partner and I on the Migration Booklet?

What are the documents that you recon we should have ready by then?


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

virginiap said:


> Oh, but why does it say that I need to provide police checks and birth certificates for both my partner and I on the Migration Booklet?
> 
> What are the documents that you recon we should have ready by then?


You only need police checks of the applicant, the sponsor only needs a police checks if a dependent child is involved.
And yes, you do need birth certificates of both partners, may mmis meant you don't need them right from the beginning to make a valid application but you'll have to upload them within 28 days.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You will need a police check and health check before your application can be approved, but you don't need to submit them immediately. Many people wait until their case office requests them to minimise the risk of them expiring before the visa is granted. If you're applying through an overseas embassy, you should follow the process set out by the embassy.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

starlight said:


> You only need police checks of the applicant, the sponsor only needs a police checks if a dependent child is involved.
> And yes, you do need birth certificates of both partners, may mmis meant you don't need them right from the beginning to make a valid application but you'll have to upload them within 28 days.


There's no deadline for uploading the medical and police check - DIBP will ask for them and many embassies tell applicants not to complete these until requested. Once requested applicants are told to provide them within 28 days (or alternatively provide evidence that they've applied to get them, and then they can be provided once completed).


----------



## vale911 (Dec 18, 2014)

hi everyone,I was supposed to apply in january for my partner visa and then I saw that,I was wondering because now I ve got mostly of the paper to get the visa done,can I pay the fee now with the actual price and then attach all the documentations the next month?


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

On page 11, it says that Partner Visas cannot be currently lodged online. What the hell?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

vale911 said:


> hi everyone,I was supposed to apply in january for my partner visa and then I saw that,I was wondering because now I ve got mostly of the paper to get the visa done,can I pay the fee now with the actual price and then attach all the documentations the next month?


If you are applying online then that is fine but if you are applying via paper all evidence needs to be ready with the application.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

virginiap said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf
> 
> On page 11, it says that Partner Visas cannot be currently lodged online. What the hell?


They haven't updated it to include the online lodgements .... it has only been a year, don't want to rush these things


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mish said:


> They haven't updated it to include the online lodgements .... it has only been a year, don't want to rush these things


They will get the new prices in quicksmart though


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Aug 4, 2014)

This is just saddening. 

3 grand is already a lot for Australians themselves. Imagine for us foreigners earning less than Australians minimum wage AND our currency is at least 3 times less than AUD.

Now it's going up to at least 4.5 grand to 7 grand? Daylight robbery really. 

My fiancé may be able to afford it because he has a good job (thankfully) but what about the rest of us who isn't as fortunate? Some may have to save for at least 3 years just to apply. Sigh.

And those who have payments to make on houses, bills, children.. every where prices are increasing but salary isn't. 

I honestly hope their service would be better than what it is to justify this hike.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

CCMS said:


> Warning to all those trying to beat the price rise on 1 Jan. Be prepared for technical issues or even a complete meltdown of the online system. If you are able to, do not leave it to the last few days...


I bet the website will soon endure technical reasons


----------



## kerrylouise (Apr 10, 2014)

It looks like its starting to happen already, was trying to fill out the rest of the form today and kept getting 'this service is currently unavailable' message. Trying to get it all in by Monday.


----------



## Negative Ned (Aug 19, 2014)

This is honestly really sad for the people who are in genuine relationships, who love one another and cant afford to fork out this much for a visa.
You know, it could mean that for those that apply, it will be a faster processing time as they wont be bombarded with so much applications. However, this could mean a family with children will be saving up for 4-5 years minimum to apply for a visa.. that's if it doesn't go up again in that time frame!!!!!

Its sad, I know it went up end 2012/ beginning 2013, this is the second year it goes up... God knows how much more increases will come about in the next few years.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Negative Ned said:


> You know, it could mean that for those that apply, it will be a faster processing time as they wont be bombarded with so much applications.


A nice dream, but if there are less applications coming through they will fire staff to ensure that processing times are kept to 10-14 months.


----------



## Lita22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here but have been read a lot of things to prepare to apply partner (Defacto) visa. I just want to share my story that I get effect from increase the visa fee. I am on work and holiday visa (462) and was plan to apply partner visa on 
24th Jan 2015 as my visa last day ,It will be 12 months exactly.
I knew my bf in late 2012 on the internet , and we keep contact since then.I came visit him in Perth 2 time in March and April 2013 for around 20 days .then I have a chance to apply work and holiday visa from my country So, its a good chance to come here. 
I came to Perth on 24 Jan 2014 and we start living together as defacto . everything was fine ,we plan to apply a partner visa after my current visa has finished . I start keep an evidence and saving money just hope it will be enough for visa fee. 
My bf is just a normal person , we are not rich people,plus I was unemployed for 6 weeks.After I know that they re increase visa fee nearly to 7000 AUD I was shocked.
We don't know how we gonna do.we really can't get that much money by next month. some people might say just go back to my country and apply offshore but in fact if I go back it gonna be hard as well as i will get low pay ,difficult to save that much money.
So I 'm so stress now and just thinking maybe we might have to end our relationship here.sound sad but no choice.
Sorry guys a bit long story and hope you can understand my English , just wanted to share and release my feeling.


----------



## Redson (Jan 30, 2014)

You could apply for the PMV,you just need to get married within 9 months of it being granted,I think you'd get a bridging visa until the PMV is approved.At least this gives you some time to save some more money,though there's not much time to get the PMV application together by Jan 1st..


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Lita22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new here but have been read a lot of things to prepare to apply partner (Defacto) visa. I just want to share my story that I get effect from increase the visa fee. I am on work and holiday visa (462) and was plan to apply partner visa on
> 24th Jan 2015 as my visa last day ,It will be 12 months exactly.
> I knew my bf in late 2012 on the internet , and we keep contact since then.I came visit him in Perth 2 time in March and April 2013 for around 20 days .then I have a chance to apply work and holiday visa from my country So, its a good chance to come here.
> ...


PMV is an offshore visa - so she could not apply for a PMV whilst in Australia.

Why do you need to break up? It upsets me when I read things like this because something like this shouldn't break up a relationship if you want to spend the rest of your life together. I'm currently living in the UK for 6 months on a tourist visa with no job just so I can be with my partner, i'll go home in March when the 6 months ends and i'll spend - 10 to 12 months in Melbourne saving hard so that I have the over $7000 needed for me to apply for the marriage visa and airfare....

If you can't scramble together the money you need to apply before your WHV ends, can you not go home and he continue to stay in Australia - both of you saving and working until you have the funds required to apply?

Don't give up - do not think that you have no options - you have options!


----------



## Scotty P (May 27, 2013)

What a rip off, we are glad we got ours in, we applied 1st Of September and it was still around 5k


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Being apart is difficult - but it can be done.

Circumstances have conspired to keep me and my fiancee apart for what will be a whole year when I see her again next - luckily next time I see her, she will be here for good.

It's hard, but it is doable.


----------



## vale911 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> If you are applying online then that is fine but if you are applying via paper all evidence needs to be ready with the application.


from when I lodge the application online how many days I ll have to attach all the documentations?


----------



## Romulus (Jan 19, 2013)

Disgraceful.

I certainly did not vote for a government which ad-hoc can decide the increase a fee by 50%. I'll be talking to my local member pointing out my disgust.


----------



## Paavfc (Dec 19, 2014)

Very dissappointing price hike on such short notice.
If you apply for a PMV thru an immi account how long do you have to upload the required documents ?
Can anyone please help ?


----------



## MaxPower (May 14, 2014)

Romulus said:


> Disgraceful.
> 
> I certainly did not vote for a government which ad-hoc can decide the increase a fee by 50%. I'll be talking to my local member pointing out my disgust.


So I take it you then voted for the Rudd/Gillard/Rudd government that increased the fees by 122%?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I didn't start this thread for political point scoring but rather to give people the chance to get their application in before the increase date.
By all means complain to your local member, but don't be surprised if you get little or no response.
It is 26 years since I first applied for a PMV for my wife, since then I seem to have been constantly involved in assisting friends and family members in processing their visa applications, during this time I have found 2 things have remained constant.Firstly dealing with the Australian immigration authorities is not easy, rules are not consistent across overseas posts, and staffing levels seem to be reduced as fees increase leading to stress for all concerned.
Secondly the general Australian population could not give a rat's for your plight. You friends and family care, but Joe Public would probably be happy to see visa costs increase tenfold.
Sadly I don't see the situation changing soon.
All I can say to all applicants is to hang in and see it through to the end, it took 18 months to get my wife's PMV approved, but it was worth the effort and we are still together after 25 years. Good luck to you all with application, and hopefully you will get good news in the New Year.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Paavfc said:


> Very dissappointing price hike on such short notice.
> If you apply for a PMV thru an immi account how long do you have to upload the required documents ?
> Can anyone please help ?


It is always best to check with the individual processing centre but Cairo have advised that you have 28 days to upload the documents so if you keep within that time frame you should be right.

Also when the embassy requests additional documents they give you 28 days to provide the documents, so seems logical to have 28 days to upload the documents.

We did have someone who applied and hadn't uploaded any documents after a month and DIBP told them they had 28 days to upload the documents.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

vale911 said:


> from when I lodge the application online how many days I ll have to attach all the documentations?


Always best to check with the location where you are applying but Cairo embassy have said that you have 28 days to upload the documents. This timeframe seems logical to me since they give you 28 days to provide additional documents when requested.

We also had one applicant where they had not uploaded anything after a month and they were told they had 28 days to upload the documents.

The thing with the online onshore applications is we are unsure at what point DIBP look at it. Do they have a quick look when it comes in, or do they wait until the case officer is assigned? I would err on the side of caution and have it uploaded within 28 days. Saying that you can continue afterwards but as long as your strong evidence is all uploaded by then it should be fine. By strong evidence I mean things like joint lease, joint bills etc.

Also one thing I will say is in the online boxes you have to write your financial details, relationship history etc. I would suggest if you are short on time to write "see attached statement" and work on your statements after you have lodged and paid for the application. We did this for our PMV to 820 application and then attached is about 2 weeks later.

Good luck and if you have any questions there are plenty of people here that can help you


----------



## Paavfc (Dec 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is always best to check with the individual processing centre but Cairo have advised that you have 28 days to upload the documents so if you keep within that time frame you should be right.
> 
> Also when the embassy requests additional documents they give you 28 days to provide the documents, so seems logical to have 28 days to upload the documents.
> 
> We did have someone who applied and hadn't uploaded any documents after a month and DIBP told them they had 28 days to upload the documents.


Thanks Misha lots of grey areas imo..


----------



## Romulus (Jan 19, 2013)

MaxPower said:


> So I take it you then voted for the Rudd/Gillard/Rudd government that increased the fees by 122%?


No, I didn't vote for either party to make such decisions. They don't represent the people, they represent themselves and big business.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

I totally agree Steve....the public already are complaining about immigration be it for a variety of reasons....the govt needs cash and if they try to hit pensioners, medicare or any other existing benefits, there will be a huge outcry...so why not the area most people are critical of anyway and that's immigration...


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

travellor said:


> I totally agree Steve....the public already are complaining about immigration be it for a variety of reasons....the govt needs cash and if they try to hit pensioners, medicare or any other existing benefits, there will be a huge outcry...so why not the area most people are critical of anyway and that's immigration...


Umm they already did hit pensioners, medicare etc.


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> IndyMama my estimate for a PMV to 820 would be $1,717.50 + credit card surcharge.


Hi Mish and everyone else who applied for the PMV,

if they haven't made a mistake on their website, the people who applied for the PMV first and need to apply for the partner 820 afterwards won't be affected by the price increase. In the list it says after 1 January 2015 the price is still $1,145 (Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa application by Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder).

Check out the website: fees and charges partner visa on the Department of Immigration website.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

bee14 said:


> Hi Mish and everyone else who applied for the PMV,
> 
> if they haven't made a mistake on their website, the people who applied for the PMV first and need to apply for the partner 820 afterwards won't be affected by the price increase. In the list it says after 1 January 2015 the price is still $1,145 (Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa application by Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder).
> 
> Check out the website: fees and charges partner visa on the Department of Immigration website.


Thanks for that .

I was going off the media article that said all will rise 50% and the fact that last time they increased them PMV to 820 went up.

Atleast there is some good news in all of this


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

bee14 said:


> Hi Mish and everyone else who applied for the PMV,
> 
> if they haven't made a mistake on their website, the people who applied for the PMV first and need to apply for the partner 820 afterwards won't be affected by the price increase. In the list it says after 1 January 2015 the price is still $1,145 (Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa application by Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder).
> 
> Check out the website: fees and charges partner visa on the Department of Immigration website.


that is a relief  I am glad to hear that


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

bee14 said:


> Hi Mish and everyone else who applied for the PMV, if they haven't made a mistake on their website, the people who applied for the PMV first and need to apply for the partner 820 afterwards won't be affected by the price increase. In the list it says after 1 January 2015 the price is still $1,145 (Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa application by Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder). Check out the website: fees and charges partner visa on the Department of Immigration website.


Ooh Bee14 I do hope you're right (and that DIBP doesn't decide to up these prices too!! 
Mish- I'll have extra $$ now to take you and CG out for a drink when I finally make it over there! ;-)


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

So Scott Morrison has be shifted and Peter Dutton is our new Immigration Minister.

Peter Dutton MP - Federal Member for Dickson > Contact

There is his contact form, drop him a line and tell him what your expectations of him are.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

OUR expectations or what the majority of people out on the street are expecting?? If you ever listen to talk back radio you will find out.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

the government are money grabbing criminals, everyone in immigration are heartless bastards. 16 months waiting for PMV now and no end in sight. now they want people to pay more but they let in thousands of dodgy students and workers. what a joke. the partner people are the most genuine and reliable who do the least rorting.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

travellor said:


> OUR expectations or what the majority of people out on the street are expecting?? If you ever listen to talk back radio you will find out.


How true Travellor, the general population seem to be far from sympathetic to the plight of most visa seekers.
I am sure they wouldn't care if the price of a visa increased tenfold,


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mickspawn said:


> the government are money grabbing criminals, everyone in immigration are heartless bastards. 16 months waiting for PMV now and no end in sight. now they want people to pay more but they let in thousands of dodgy students and workers. what a joke. the partner people are the most genuine and reliable who do the least rorting.


I think everyone would agree on your first point, but I would take you to task on the second. Why bring emotions into the equation when they play no part in the decision making process. If your application was complete in all manner when you submitted it, and your waiting time has exceed the published time frame you have every right to complain to the embassy and even accuse the staff of incompetence, but to say the whole department is heartless is clearly something you can't prove.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> I think everyone would agree on your first point, but I would take you to task on the second. Why bring emotions into the equation when they play no part in the decision making process. If your application was complete in all manner when you submitted it, and your waiting time has exceed the published time frame you have every right to complain to the embassy and even accuse the staff of incompetence, but to say the whole department is heartless is clearly something you can't prove.


i'll rephrase. Everyone overseas who I have dealt with are heartless bastards. Sure I can complain and do whatever I want, but they could not care less.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mickspawn said:


> i'll rephrase. Everyone overseas who I have dealt with are heartless bastards. Sure I can complain and do whatever I want, but they could not care less.


Well that's a bit clearer, but I still don't see the correlation between making a decision to grant a visa based on the facts and personal feelings. If you feel that they are personally victimizing you then I would definitely make a formal complaint. I know what it is like to wait forever to get a visa granted, and how easy it is to feel the world is against you but could I suggest that you keep your eye on the end goal, that is you and your partner together here in Australia.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> How true Travellor, the general population seem to be far from sympathetic to the plight of most visa seekers.
> I am sure they wouldn't care if the price of a visa increased tenfold,


That's because many aussies are ignorant. As soon as they hear the word "visa" they automatically start thinking "immigrant" which is then connected with "boat people" thanks to Abbott and his "stop the boats" campaign. Abbott certainly doesn't help racism in australia.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ISTJ said:


> That's because many aussies are ignorant. As soon as they hear the word "visa" they automatically start thinking "immigrant" which is then connected with "boat people" thanks to Abbott and his "stop the boats" campaign. Abbott certainly doesn't help racism in australia.


I am an Australian and so are my family and friends and I find the term ignorant offensive! Maybe a better term would be uninformed


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Everyone else is at the wrong side of the fence, until you get your visa granted...


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

GBP said:


> Everyone else is at the wrong side of the fence, until you get your visa granted...


How true


----------



## Runa (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow what a bad news in such short notice! Can we pay half card and half bank transfer?


----------



## Runa (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't really agree with this increased price of partner visa, but hey this thread is about the increasing price of partner visa, not government bashing...


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> That's because many aussies are ignorant. As soon as they hear the word "visa" they automatically start thinking "immigrant" which is then connected with "boat people" thanks to Abbott and his "stop the boats" campaign. Abbott certainly doesn't help racism in australia.


This isn't an Australian thing. The problem is happening in the UK as well, but worse.

And please don't stereotype an entire country, you yourself have said a few incorrect things on this thread, I would say you were simply not informed of the facts instead of being ignorant.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think those people rushing to apply before 01 Jan 2015, need to calm down and see whether they ALREADY have sufficient evidence and satisfied all the requirements before they apply. Otherwise, you might lose more money if your application get rejected later.


----------



## kerrylouise (Apr 10, 2014)

They'll probably scrap immigration altogether if UKIP get elected, lol "BRITAIN FOR BRITISH"


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Exactly kerrylouise ha! An entire party determined to stop immigration - makes our government look quite leinient as it stands at the moment

The douchebag that leads that party was late to a meeting last week and blamed immigrants for making him late (traffic on the highway - apparently related to immigrants?!?) ! That's what they are dealing with over here


----------



## kerrylouise (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh I read about that. Unfortunately people are buying it too, I got removed from Facebook by a family member last week because I disagree with his 'all immigrants and Muslims are [insert insult here]' opinion. 
Its spreading!

Anyway, I hope everyone trying to get the visa in by the 1st has good luck. We are hopefully submitting ours tomorrow evening. (Still waiting on a couple more stat decs) Hoping the system won't crash! Have filled out the pre-form, next step is to pay!

Good luck everyone


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hib bee 14 ,
I was quite amazed to see the greedy oz government increasing the fee by 50% . my understanding is that the increase will apply to the 820/801 visa which my fiancee will lodge early next year . It does say that an on embassy site sadly . 
happy christmas to all on this wonderful site but not to the greedy devils in government for their christmas gift to us ( SMILE ! ).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hib bee 14 ,
> I was quite amazed to see the greedy oz government increasing the fee by 50% . my understanding is that the increase will apply to the 820/801 visa which my fiancee will lodge early next year . It does say that an on embassy site sadly .
> happy christmas to all on this wonderful site but not to the greedy devils in government for their christmas gift to us ( SMILE ! ).


From what I have seen PMV to 820 fees are not being increased ... how nice of them .

You can buy your wife a nice Christmas present with the money you will save


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
Hope you are right but it did say the 50% increase affects the 820/801 visas and I think 
it is the one my lady applies for . I doubt that they would not increase it as we are captive prisoners


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Mish ,
> Hope you are right but it did say the 50% increase affects the 820/801 visas and I think
> it is the one my lady applies for . I doubt that they would not increase it as we are captive prisoners


Yes it does but I think they mean straight 820/801. DIBP have updated all the othet prices except that one.

I am sure we will find out when the first PMV to 820 is lodged in the new year.


----------



## sarah187 (Aug 22, 2014)

This satire article kinda sums this guy up 
Scott Morrison Looking Forward To Managing Portfolio That's Responsible For Human Beings - The Shovel
Help the benefit system now this guys in charge


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Enghaus ,
Much the same in the UK with the anti foreigner rascist Tory government putting obstacles in the way of family immigration and some tragic cases of young families being torn apart even after the husband and wife and sometimes a small child have lived happily together for 2 years and the none EU partner fails to pass the "life in UK test " which needs a 75% pass mark . it is almost akin to what Hitler and Stalin were engaged in ! It will never get that bad in OZ . I have a good education and best mark I got when doing the sample tests was 71% and worst was 51% .


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Enghaus ,
> Much the same in the UK with the anti foreigner rascist Tory government putting obstacles in the way of family immigration and some tragic cases of young families being torn apart even after the husband and wife and sometimes a small child have lived happily together for 2 years and the none EU partner fails to pass the "life in UK test " which needs a 75% pass mark . it is almost akin to what Hitler and Stalin were engaged in ! It will never get that bad in OZ . I have a good education and best mark I got when doing the sample tests was 71% and worst was 51% .


Yes, that's the exact reason why my partner and I are now apart - I can't be with him because of the horrendous rules the UK have in place for non EU partners.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish and fingers crossed . I suppose we must be thankful that they have not proposed a 100% increase as seems to be no sense of the traditional " fair go " policy with this " liberal" government. At least no recent immigrant will vote for them I guess amd I speak as a former right winger in politics who is now ashamed of that .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

sorry to hear that Enghaus . Yes, the evil regulatiions brought in by the "witch" , Theresa May from November 2010 are just obstacles designed to reduce net immigration for Tory re-electiion purposes and none EU family immigration is an easy target . These tory politicians are really the pits and have not an ounce of compassion or empathy in their souls - sad situation .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

just got this email from an agent who kibndly replied to my message .

Hi Barry - 100% grossly unfair as no other visa category was increased. As for the total, it will be $1717.50 .. A bit worse I'm afraid to say

Regards


----------



## bee14 (Dec 13, 2014)

IndyMama said:


> Ooh Bee14 I do hope you're right (and that DIBP doesn't decide to up these prices too!!
> Mish- I'll have extra $$ now to take you and CG out for a drink when I finally make it over there! ;-)


Hi IndyMama,

I really hope so too. The visa charges are high enough already.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> just got this email from an agent who kibndly replied to my message .
> 
> Hi Barry - 100% grossly unfair as no other visa category was increased. As for the total, it will be $1717.50 .. A bit worse I'm afraid to say
> 
> Regards


See this is what I originally thought because they said 50% increase to ALL partner visa's but immigration website has had a price change for PMV to 820. You wouldn't think they would forget to update it.

Time will tell anyway. I am awaiting the first PMV to 820 to find out what it is.

When do you lodge yours?


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

morning Mish,
Interesting and maybe that agent was wrong. I think I saw what you saw a few days ago but I think they just did not list the 820/801 which follows PM visa . Unfortunately, we will not marry until late January if i get get the silly celebrant to answer my emails . 
I wish you and your partner and all on this thread the compliments of the seasoin and sad to see this government following the anti family reunion policy of the Uk Tory party and trying to make it very expensive for an aussie to marry and live in his or her own country with a none aussie partner . I feel sorry for younger visa applicants not old enough to have accumulated savings like an "oldie" such as me as really tough for them.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

IndyMama said:


> Ooh Bee14 I do hope you're right (and that DIBP doesn't decide to up these prices too!!
> Mish- I'll have extra $$ now to take you and CG out for a drink when I finally make it over there! ;-)


Looking forward to it.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Barry - there are two types of 820/801 application. They're the same form, the same process, etc., but if you're applying from a PMV, you tick a box that asks if you are applying from a PMV. Then you get charged less than you would if you were NOT applying from a PMV. Currently it's $1145. DIBP's website lists that type of visa as being the same price after January 1. I don't think they'd just forget to update it (though stranger things have happened), so my guess would be that it is NOT going to be increased. We'll see, though. It wouldn't be the first time DIBP had omitted something important from their website.

(Fees and charges are here for anyone who wants to see them: Fees and charges for visas)

Look under Live --> Partner Migration and then scroll down to where it says "Note:" and talks about the fee increase starting Jan. 1.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thanks so much for your input on this and intertesting that you think I and others might escape this hefty 50% increase . Will not break the bank in my case but really sad for those young people and especially for those just starting the process . 
thanks again and a happy xmas to you and your family .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College girl,
I tried that link out of interest and it proiduced the following for the 820/801 visa . not sure what 19/12/89 is all about ! ( smile ). Very strange !

BS801 Partner - before 19/12/89 ceased	1	1,450.00
GST 0.00
Total AUD 1,450.00
Price starts from AUD 1,450.00


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> hi College girl,
> I tried that link out of interest and it proiduced the following for the 820/801 visa . not sure what 19/12/89 is all about ! ( smile ). Very strange !
> 
> BS801 Partner - before 19/12/89 ceased	1	1,450.00
> ...


You're in the right place, Barry, but you're looking at the wrong visa type. That type of visa, if you read it, says it is for FORMER Prospective Marriage Visa holders. In your situation you are a CURRENT Prospective Marriage Visa holder (the category directly above it). That still is listed as $1145, same as always.


----------



## CantoAus (Aug 16, 2014)

Canada has awesome health care benefits (better than Aus even) and unemployment benefits too, This price increase is devastating to me and many others!!!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

but not sure what category " former PM visa " means College Girl as that category will have the 820visa and would not be applying again for 820/801 visa . I think they lay it out to confuse people and hope they give up ! ( smile )


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> but not sure what category " former PM visa " means College Girl as that category will have the 820visa and would not be applying again for 820/801 visa . I think they lay it out to confuse people and hope they give up ! ( smile )


Barry - it's talking about people who at one time held a PMV - years ago - and did not then apply for the 820. It's back when migration laws relating to partner visas were very different. It's a largely obsolete visa category, but there are still a few (very few) people it applies to. As I said, it's the category above that one that applies to you.  It's not meant to be confusing - but I agree, I can see how it could be.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like I have 3 days to file! My civil partnership was filed 12/24. So Hopefully with the government holiday I will get it within a month to upload.


----------



## frankiefrankies (Aug 5, 2011)

I think he was referring to ALL the lies the LNP said to get into government. The reason why they are so low in the polls, and the likely reason they will probably lose government in the next election. (Fingers crossed).



Caylee said:


> What do you mean by government of liars ?


----------



## frankiefrankies (Aug 5, 2011)

I Just found out about the fee increase! When I applied it had just gone up almost 3K which was annoying, but 7K is ridiculous. I'm really sorry for the people who might not be able to afford it. It is completely unfair.


----------



## Simbi (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi everyone! First post here. My wife is Japanese, and we just submitted our application online from Japan.

We weren't intending of applying for the visa so soon, but the idea of losing $1500 is a little too much to bear.

27 December: We heard the news about the price increase
28 December: We rushed through a new online application as fast as we could.
29 December: Visa paid and submitted - $3085 + visa fee

We've attached most of the supporting documents, just need to get a few things translated and then we'll wait for a CO.

Good luck to everyone else applying! Hope there's not too much congestion at the DIBP now.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Simbi your time line does not make much sense, payment is about the first thing required for online application??? did you use a agent and have they pre paid the fee for you? Do yo have a receipt from Immi? or just agent?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ampk said:


> Simbi your time line does not make much sense, payment is about the first thing required for online application??? did you use a agent and have they pre paid the fee for you? Do yo have a receipt from Immi? or just agent?


I think he means that on 28th rushed through and complete the form and scanned evidence and then on 29th submitted and paid the application fee.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

+ $3085 Mish, it does not sound right, hope have immi receipt. ps have a great New Year.

Edit - there are many a agent will get the $3085 then simply say sorry your funds never got to us in time, its $1500 more in fee now "sorry". Shame but true.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ampk said:


> + $3085 Mish, it does not sound right, hope have immi receipt. ps have a great New Year.


3085 is the current offshore fee and the plus he wrote is because of the visa fees. I am not sure what doesn't sound right, sounds right to me.

Happy new year


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote "29 December: Visa paid and submitted - $3085 + visa fee"

Sounds like 2 fees is all.

Not upto date with fees as mine are + 2 kids and only work on my costs (would love it still to be $3085). Would not even want to know my total cost now for PMV and the one we still need to pay for - but know there is an extra digit now.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess all will be revealed when he replies. I took visa fee as a fee for paying by visa card.

Only a few hours now until the new fees kick in. I hope that everyone has allowed for the time difference and beats the fee hike.

All I can say is that I am glad that those who found about the fee increase because of this forum beat the increase. Makes me happy at least some people managed to save some $$.

The sad thing is that the increase for offshore is the price for (or close to it) a return ticket to visit their loved one.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Sad thing Mish we are family, so it is far more costly than that. The small discount on full fare price for kids never works, so it is either 3 Adult fares or 4 adult fares for us at best discount price depending on where we go/meet. This is where the $'s really add up.

My initial budget was $50K AUD lucky I soon worked out that was not enough for us so increased it, we long ago went past the initial and when school fees kick in soon the $100K will not be looking enough. I feel very very much for the people that have less a budget particularly those with kids.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

I am so thankful for this forum and having seen the thread about the increase. 

We submitted our application tonight!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That amount is insane! I feel for though who have low income jobs or no job at all. We can't help who we fall in love with.

My husband's degree is not valid in Australia (it is one that needs Australian component's) and we have to wait until he gets PR to do study because it is so expensive.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep a family of 7 on the family stream partner visa thing ant cheap, trust me.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, I took it the same way Mish did - that he was talking about the additional fee they charge for using a credit card.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

travellor said:


> I think *its a way to slow immigration down*....the downturn in the economy means jobs get scarce so more people need to access Centrelink....We do not have enough in the coffers in the years to come, to be able to fund many social services including pensions..so* if you cannot pay now then there's every chance you will struggle to sur vive in one of the most expensive countries in the world...*
> Besides $7,000 is what an average secondhand car costs and you pay it....so how much value do you place on your partner?


+1
The government has a clear plan for immigration and sets the total per year based on projections.
They even give the purpose.....
See the links:
Migration Program statistics
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm

The previous governments failure to budget properly has lead to major cutbacks in the current governments services to reign in the (enormous) debt.
To continue with the previous governments expenditure was a recipe for financial disaster. 
Hence the dramatic increase in fees and reduction in service across many government agencies.....not just immigration.

There is a huge volume of people wanting to enter Australia - millions - and the total is set at @190,000.
Something has to give and the increase in fees will start that reduction in demand.

Simple supply and demand equation - to reduce demand you raise the price and/or reduce the supply.

If that means shedding financially stressed applicants for a partner visa, so be it.

Australia is an expensive place to live.....


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

travellor said:


> I think its a way to slow immigration down....the downturn in the economy means jobs get scarce so more people need to access Centrelink...


So why haven't they increased the employer sponsored and skilled migration fees?

The 457 visas that actually put Australians out of work?


----------



## dmuk (Aug 31, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Government has just announced that from Jan 1 a PMV will now cost $4627.50.
> A partner visa temporary or permanent. will cost $6865.50


Ridiculous!

Assuming they will now process the application 50% faster?!

10-14 month processing times. Talk about profiting from your own citizens.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> So why haven't they increased the employer sponsored and skilled migration fees?
> 
> The 457 visas that actually put Australians out of work?


July 2013 the cost of a 457 visa increased 182% for a single applicant, and 432% if it was a family of 4. If that family of 4 went on to get a 186 PR visa, the costs of that visa were now 185% higher as well.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> July 2013 the cost of a 457 visa increased 182% for a single applicant, and 432% if it was a family of 4.


But that family of 4 still pay less in total than a single partner visa!

$2590 v $4627 for a partner visa

Like it or not - 457 visas put Aussies out of jobs - I have seen it in my industry.

The company fee should be $20,000


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> But that family of 4 still pay less in total than a single partner visa!
> 
> $2590 v $4627 for a partner visa
> 
> ...


Most visa's put Aussie's out of jobs.


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> But that family of 4 still pay less in total than a single partner visa!
> 
> $2590 v $4627 for a partner visa
> 
> ...


457 families are also getting hit with a 4000$ charge to send their kids to public schools.


----------



## jnix (Nov 21, 2013)

This is infuriating. I stopped checking here for a while and just saw this. I would have filed before Jan 1 if I knew this was going to happen. 

I'd recently been happy that the AUD has dropped because it meant my visa fees dropped - now I see this shocker! 

Almost $4000 USD for an offshore visa!! $5400 USD for onshore! This is absurd!

In the US, onshore processing (adjustment of status) is $1,490. Period.


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Government has just announced that from Jan 1 a PMV will now cost $4627.50.
> A partner visa temporary or permanent. will cost $6865.50


wait wait wait!!! A 309/100 visa complete cost increase is 50% yes??? Whats this separate Partner visa temporary or permanent????


----------



## Lita22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone , 
I am going to apply partner visa (defacto) online next week .
Well on the last day of my work and holiday visa .
I just wonder do I have to pay any debit card surcharge as well?
So I will have to put some more extra money in the bank.

Thank you.


----------



## fate1217 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lita22 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I am going to apply partner visa (defacto) online next week .
> Well on the last day of my work and holiday visa .
> I just wonder do I have to pay any debit card surcharge as well?
> ...


Yes, there's surcharge, I paid for it around 1.08% of visa fee last December. ( $4575*1.0108= $4624.41)
Hope it helps . 
Good luck!


----------



## Lita22 (Dec 19, 2014)

fate1217 said:


> Yes, there's surcharge, I paid for it around 1.08% of visa fee last December. ( $4575*1.0108= $4624.41)
> Hope it helps .
> Good luck!


 Hi Thank you for your reply, So mine would be around another 74$ for new price. 
I'm so nervous now cause I have to do it online on my last day of my visa 
Just hope the immi online system will not have any problem.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Make sure with your bank that they lift the threshold of your card as I think usually it is just around 2000$ 
Also make sure you can pay by debut and not credit card - I remember reading something about this.
Just to let you know your partner can pay as well (of she had a reward credit card it might be worth doing it)


----------



## fate1217 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lita22 said:


> Hi Thank you for your reply, So mine would be around another 74$ for new price.
> I'm so nervous now cause I have to do it online on my last day of my visa
> Just hope the immi online system will not have any problem.


I totally understand your feeling....
If you are worried about that issue, why don't you apply a few days earlier? ( I mean of course if you could.)
Anyway, good luck, once you fill out each step, just press the save button in case you forget the time, and the system just automatically logout without saving anything you just filled out.


----------



## Lita22 (Dec 19, 2014)

fate1217 said:


> I totally understand your feeling....
> If you are worried about that issue, why don't you apply a few days earlier? ( I mean of course if you could.)
> Anyway, good luck, once you fill out each step, just press the save button in case you forget the time, and the system just automatically logout without saving anything you just filled out.


I can not apply earlier due to I need to have 12 months exactly to apply for defacto thats why i have to wait. And I also start fill out and saved some on immi account since last week.

Thank you anyway . Good luck to you too.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Heats said:


> Good grief... is this about the cost going up? or just and opportunity to voice your beef with the PM?
> 
> I hear way too much about how greedy the government is.. do you have any idea how good the Aussie government is??? yes it has parts that suck... but I can tell you Aussie's have it way better than almost everyone else. Running a country cost money.. lots of it. Labor spent too much (as it does) and the PM is now working on paying off the debt and getting spending under control.
> 
> ...


heats - your comments are about as disgusting as the huge 50% increase ! what makes people like you tick and how quickly you would change your tune if you 
were personally affected by this draconian measure for whatever reason, financial resources etc !!


----------



## WendyB (May 22, 2014)

I shouldn't be surprised at how one-sided some people are about this.
Government doesn't work for free nor do government workers. They have a right to a fair wage just like everyone else. It isn't like they can just pick up anyone's application and approve it in 5 minutes. 
In addition, you are paying for all the people applying for refuge status as well as all the queue-jumping boat people. And lets not mention all the people who have migrated to AUS and then spend the rest of their lives on government assistance. 
That type of support doesn't come cheap and someone ends up paying for them......someone like you and I.


----------



## ernest1 (Nov 25, 2014)

WendyB said:


> I shouldn't be surprised at how one-sided some people are about this.
> Government doesn't work for free nor do government workers. They have a right to a fair wage just like everyone else. It isn't like they can just pick up anyone's application and approve it in 5 minutes.
> In addition, you are paying for all the people applying for refuge status as well as all the queue-jumping boat people. And lets not mention all the people who have migrated to AUS and then spend the rest of their lives on government assistance.
> That type of support doesn't come cheap and someone ends up paying for them......someone like you and I.


Wendy, is this post serious?


----------



## Janitor (Aug 23, 2014)

WendyB said:


> I shouldn't be surprised at how one-sided some people are about this.
> Government doesn't work for free nor do government workers. They have a right to a fair wage just like everyone else. It isn't like they can just pick up anyone's application and approve it in 5 minutes.
> In addition, you are paying for all the people applying for refuge status as well as all the *queue-jumping boat people. And lets not mention all the people who have migrated to AUS and then spend the rest of their lives on government assistance. *
> That type of support doesn't come cheap and someone ends up paying for them......someone like you and I.


'Queue-jumping boat people' - Just wow. Would these not be those who are seeking refugee/asylum status? Getting on a rickety boat and braving the sea, threat of pirates and starvation/dehydration with young children for months is so preferable isn't it? The shroud surrounding the meaning of 'queue jumping' and 'boat people' is so insidious, negative and misconceived I suggest you utilise some other lexicon.

I'm curious, of 'all the people', how many do you actually know of personally and not through subjective media reports and general conjecture in society? I doubt there'd be any offical surveys on the subject and/or self report data concerning it.

And on your final point, be careful in making it before you ascertain the premises.


----------



## WendyB (May 22, 2014)

Janitor said:


> 'Queue-jumping boat people' - Just wow. Would these not be those who are seeking refugee/asylum status? Getting on a rickety boat and braving the sea, threat of pirates and starvation/dehydration with young children for months is so preferable isn't it? The shroud surrounding the meaning of 'queue jumping' and 'boat people' is so insidious, negative and misconceived I suggest you utilise some other lexicon.
> 
> I'm curious, of 'all the people', how many do you actually know of personally and not through subjective media reports and general conjecture in society? I doubt there'd be any offical surveys on the subject and/or self report data concerning it.
> 
> And on your final point, be careful in making it before you ascertain the premises.


Someone needed to provide a counterpoint to all the whinging going on in this thread. I repeat, government doesn't work for free.

let me ask you something. For all the people who are waiting their turn in a refugee camp, some for many years, why should they have to be shoved back in the line because some choose to enter Australia illegally? 
The queue jumpers spend 10's of thousands of dollars to do so rather than apply legally and wait their turn.

I personally don't know any. Do you? But I can read the news reports and other economic reports.........  Oh and you are free to prove me wrong.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow that got out of hand quickly!
Remember everyone has the right to their own opinion and they should not be personally attacked just because they have expressed it.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Wow that got out of hand quickly! Remember everyone has the right to their own opinion and they should not be personally attacked just because they have expressed it.


I suggest we close this thread as it has become contentious and off-topic.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

IndyMama said:


> I suggest we close this thread as it has become contentious and off-topic.


I agree IndyMama


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> I agree IndyMama


Agreed. Thread closed.


----------

